# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  अंक ज्योतिष से विवाह के बारे में जानें

## sushilnkt

*दोस्तों आज से में आप को कुछ नया दू गा /
आप के जीवन में आने वाले आप के विवाह में काम आने वाले/
आप के कुछ प्रश्नन का जबाब*  :bloom:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुशिल जी मेरा भी विवाह किसी अंक ज्योतिष से करवा दो....

----------


## sushilnkt

*अंकशास्त्र में मुख्य रूप से नामांक (Name Number), मूलांक (Root Number) और भाग्यांक (Destiny Number) इन तीन विशेष अंकों को आधार मानकर फलादेश किया जाता है. विवाह के संदर्भ में भी इन्हीं तीन प्रकार के अंकों के बीच सम्बन्ध को देखा जाता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*अंक ज्योतिष (Numerology) भविष्य जानने की एक विधा है. अंक ज्योतिष से ज्योतिष की अन्य विधाओं की तरह भविष्य और सभी प्रकार के ज्योंतिषीय प्रश्नों का उत्तर ज्ञात किया जा सकता है. विवाह जैसे महत्वपूर्ण विषय में भी अंक ज्योतिष और उसके उपाय काफी मददगार साबित होते हैं.

अंक ज्योंतिष अपने नाम के अनुसार अंक पर आधारित है. अंक शास्त्र के अनुसार सृष्टि के सभी गोचर और अगोचर तत्वों अपना एक निश्चत अंक होता है. अंकों के बीच जब ताल मेल नहीं होता है तब वे अशुभ या विपरीत परिणाम देते हैं. अंकशास्त्र में मुख्य रूप से नामांक, मूलांक और भाग्यांक इन तीन विशेष अंकों को आधार मानकर फलादेश किया जाता है. विवाह के संदर्भ में भी इन्हीं तीन प्रकार के अंकों के बीच सम्बन्ध को देखा जाता है. अगर वर और वधू के अंक आपस में मेल खाते हैं तो विवाह हो सकता है. अगर अंक मेल नहीं खाते हैं तो इसका उपाय करना होता है ताकि अंकों के मध्य मधुर सम्बन्ध स्थापित हो सके.

वैदिक ज्योतिष (Vedic Astrology) एवं उसके समानांतर चलने वाली ज्योतिष विधाओं में वर वधु के वैवाहिक जीवन का आंकलन करने के लिए जिस प्रकार से कुण्डली से गुण मिलाया जाता ठीक उसी प्रकार अंकशास्त्र में अंकों को मिलाकर (Numerology Marriage compatibility) वर वधू के वैवाहिक जीवन का आंकलन किया जाता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*अंकशास्त्र से वर वधू का गुण मिलान (Matching for marriage through Numerology)*
*अंकशास्त्र में वर एवं वधू के वैवाहिक गुण मिलान के लिए, अंकशास्त्र के प्रमुख तीन अंकों में से नामांक ज्ञात किया जाता है. नामांक ज्ञात करने के लिए दोनों के नामों को अंग्रेजी के अलग अलग लिखा जाता है. नाम लिखने के बाद सभी अक्षरों के अंकों को जोड़ा जाता है जिससे नामांक ज्ञात होता है. ध्यान रखने योग्य तथ्य यह है कि अगर मूलक 9 से अधिक हो तो योग से प्राप्त संख्या को दो भागों में बांटकर पुन: योग किया जाता है. इस प्रकार जो अंक आता है वह नामांक होता है. उदाहरण से योग 32 आने पर 3+2=5. वर का अंक 5 हो और कन्या का अंक 8 तो दोनों के बीच सहयोगात्मक सम्बन्ध रहेगा, अंकशास्त्र का यह नियम है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

> सुशिल जी मेरा भी विवाह किसी अंक ज्योतिष से करवा दो....


*दोस्त आप का भी नाम से अंक देखो की मिलता हे की नहीं और शादी करो ...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारिया है..आपने अपने विवाह के लिए अपनाई क्या भाई...

----------


## sushilnkt

*वर वधू के नामांक का फल (Matching by Name Number)*
*अंकशास्त्र के नियम के अनुसार अगर वर का नामांक 1 है और वधू का नामांक भी एक है तो दोनों में समान भावना एवं प्रतिस्पर्धा रहेगी जिससे पारिवारिक जीवन में कलह की स्थिति होगी. कन्या का नामांक 2 होने पर किसी कारण से दोनों के बीच तनाव की स्थिति बनी रहती है. वर 1 नामांक का हो और कन्या तीन नामांक की तो उत्तम रहता है दोनों के बीच प्रेम और परस्पर सहयोगात्मक सम्बन्ध रहता है. कन्या 4 नामंक की होने पर पति पत्नी के बीच अकारण विवाद होता रहता है और जिससे गृहस्थी में अशांति रहती है. पंचम नामंक की कन्या के साथ गृहस्थ जीवन सुखमय रहता है. सप्तम और नवम नामाक की कन्या भी 1 नामांक के वर के साथ सुखमय वैवाहिक जीवन का आनन्द लेती है जबकि षष्टम और अष्टम नामांक की कन्या और 1 नमांक का वर होने पर वैवाहिक जीवन के सुख में कमी आती है.

वर का नामांक 2 हो और कन्या 1 व 7 नामांक की हो तब वैवाहिक जीवन के सुख में बाधा आती है. 2 नामांक का वर इन दो नामांक की कन्या के अलावा अन्य नामांक वाली कन्या के साथ विवाह करता है तो वैवाहिक जीवन आनन्दमय और सुखमय रहता है. तीन नामांक की कन्या हो और वर 2 नामांक का तो जीवन सुखी होता है परंतु सुख दुख धूप छांव की तरह होता है. वर 3 नामांक का हो और कन्या तीन, चार अथवा पांच नामांक की हो तब अंकशास्त्र के अनुसार वैवाहिक जीवन उत्तम नहीं रहता है. नामांक तीन का वर और 7 की कन्या होने पर वैवाहिक जीवन में सुख दु:ख लगा रहता है. अन्य नामांक की कन्या का विवाह 3 नामांक के पुरूष से होता है तो पति पत्नी सुखी और आनन्दित रहते हैं.

4 अंक का पुरूष हो और कन्या 2, 4, 5 अंक की हो तब गृहस्थ जीवन उत्तम रहता है. चतुर्थ वर और षष्टम या अष्टम कन्या होने पर वैवाहिक जीवन में अधिक परेशानी नहीं आती है. 4 अंक के वर की शादी इन अंकों के अलावा अन्य अंक की कन्या से होने पर गृहस्थ जीवन में परेशानी आती है. 5 नामांक के वर के लिए 1, 2, 5, 6, 8 नामांक की कन्या उत्तम रहती है. चतुर्थ और सप्तम नामांक की कन्या से साथ गृहस्थ जीवन मिला जुला रहता है जबकि अन्य नामांक की कन्या होने पर गृहस्थ सुख में कमी आती है. षष्टम नामांक के वर के लिए 1एवं  6 अंक की कन्या से विवाह उत्तम होता है. 3, 5, 7, 8 एवं 9 नामांक की कन्या के साथ गृहस्थ जीवन सामान्य रहता है और  2 एवं चार नामांक की कन्या के साथ उत्तम वैवाहिक जीवन नहीं रह पाता.

वर का नामांक 7 होने पर कन्या अगर 1, 3, 6, नामांक की होती है तो पति पत्नी के बीच प्रेम और सहयोगात्मक सम्बन्ध होता है. कन्या अगर 5, 8 अथवा 9 नामंक की होती है तब वैवाहिक जीवन में थोड़ी बहुत परेशानियां आती है परंतु सब सामान्य रहता है. अन्य नामांक की कन्या होने पर पति पत्नी के बीच प्रेम और सहयोगात्मक सम्बन्ध नहीं रह पाता है. आठ नामांक का वर 5, 6 अथवा 7 नामांक की कन्या के साथ विवाह करता है तो दोनों सुखी होते हैं. 2 अथवा 3 नामांक की कन्या से विवाह करता है तो वैवाहिक जीवन सामान्य बना रहता है जबकि अन्य नामांक की कन्या से विवाह करता है तो परेशानी आती है. 9 नामांक के वर के लिए 1, 2, 3, 6 एवं 9 नामांक की कन्या उत्तम होती है जबकि 5 एवं 7 नामांक की कन्या सामान्य होती है. 9 नामांक के वर के लिए 4 और 8 नामांक की कन्या से विवाह करना अंकशास्त्र की दृष्टि से शुभ नही होता है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *दोस्त आप का भी नाम से अंक देखो की मिलता हे की नहीं और शादी करो ...*


अब तो तय हो चुकी है भाई...अच्छी जानकारी  के लिए रेप++++++++++++++

----------


## sushilnkt

> अच्छी जानकारिया है..आपने अपने विवाह के लिए अपनाई क्या भाई...


*जब मेरे को मिले गी तो में उन सब बातो का मिलान करू गा मेरे भाई*

----------


## sushilnkt

> अच्छी जानकारिया है..आपने अपने विवाह के लिए अपनाई क्या भाई...


*जब मेरे को मिले गी तो में उन सब बातो का मिलान करू गा मेरे भाई*

----------


## sushilnkt

> अब तो तय हो चुकी है भाई...अच्छी जानकारी  के लिए रेप++++++++++++++


*आप को तह दिल से बधाई हो मेरे मित्र आप का वैवाहिक जीवन मगल्मय हो ये में प्रभु से प्राथना करता हु*

----------


## sushilnkt

*संसार में ज्योतिष की कई शाखाऎं (Branches Of Astrology) हैं, जिनमें से अंक ज्योतिष भी एक है. सामान्यतय ज्योतिष में ग्रहो का प्रभाव कार्य करता है. प्रत्येक ग्रह किसी न किसी नम्बर से जुडा हुआ है या हुम इस प्रकार भी कह सकते हैं कि कोइ एक नम्बर किसी ग्रह विशेष का प्रतिनिधित्व करता है,*

----------


## sushilnkt

*जैसे कि 1 नम्बर सूर्य (1 Number of Sun), 2 नम्बर चन्द्र (2 Number of Moon) तथा 9 नम्बर मंगल (9 Number Of Mars) या इत्यादि. नम्बर 1 से 9 तक ही लिए जाते हैं. 0 को इसमें सम्मिलित नही किया गया है. ग्रह भी 9 ही होते हैं, अतः प्रत्येक ग्रह का एक विशेष अंक है. पाश्चात्य अंक ज्योतिष (Numerology) सात ग्रहो के अलावा नैपच्यून व यूरेनस को क्रमशः आठवाँ व नौवा ग्रह मानता है. जबकि  भारतीय अंक ज्योतिष राहु-केतु को आठवें एंव नवें ग्रह के रुप में लेता है. भारतीय एंव पाश्चात्य अंक ज्योतिष के फलादेश (Jyotish Phaladesh) कथन में थोडा सा अन्तर रहता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*अब हम अंक ज्योतिष विज्ञान के कार्य करने के तरीके (Method Of Numerology) की विवेचना करेंगे. वैसे तो अंक ज्योतिष में बहुत सारी परिभाषाएँ सामने आती हैं, परन्तु हम इसमें मुख्य रुप से दो परिभाषाओ मूलांक (Root Number/ Ruling Number) तथा भाग्यांक (Fadic Number) की ही चर्चा करेंगे. किसी भी व्यक्ति की जन्म तारीख उसका मूल्यांक होता है. जैसे कि 2 जुलाई को जन्मे व्यक्ति का मूलांक 2 होता है तथा 14 सितम्बर वाले का 1+4 = 5. तथा किसी भी व्यक्ति की सम्पूर्ण जन्म तारीख के योग को घटा कर एक अंक की संख्या को उस व्यक्ति विशेष का भाग्यांक( Bhagya Anka) कहते हैं, जैसे कि 2 जुलाई 1966 को जन्मे व्यक्ति का भाग्यांक 2+07+1+9+6+6= 31 = 3+1= 4, होगा. मूलांक तथा भाग्यांक स्थिर होते हैं, इनमें परिवर्तन सम्भव नही. क्योंकि किसी भी तरीके से व्यक्ति की जन्म तारीख बदली नही जा सकती.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बढ़िया है मित्र ! एक बार जोड़ने के उपरान्त मिलने वाले सभी नो अंकों के बारे में बता दो!*

----------


## sushilnkt

*व्यक्ति का एक और अंक होता है जिसे सौभाग्य अंक (Destiny Number/ Lucky Number) कहते हैं. यह नम्बर परिवर्तनशील है. व्यक्ति के नाम के अक्षरो के कुल योग से बनने वाले अंक को सौभाग्य अंक कहा जाता है, जैसे कि मान लो किसी व्यक्ति का नाम RAMAN है, तो उसका सौभाग्य अंक R=2, A=1, M=4, A=1, एंव N=5 = 2+1+4+1+5 =13 =1+3 =4 होगा. यदि किसी व्यक्ति का सौभाग्य अंक उसके अनुकूल नही है तो उसके नाम के अंको में घटा जोड करके सौभाग्य अंक (Saubhagya Anka) को परिवर्तित कर सकते हैं, जिससे कि वह उस व्यक्ति के अनुकूल हो सके. सौभाग्य अंक का सीधा सम्बन्ध मूलांक से होता है. व्यक्ति के जीवन में सबसे अधिक प्रभाव मूलांक का होता है. चूंकि मूलांक स्थिर अंक होता है तो वह व्यक्ति के वास्तविक स्वभाव को दर्शाता है तथा मूलांक का तालमेल ही सौभाग्य अंक से बनाया जाता है.

व्यक्ति के जीवन में उतार-चढाव का कारण सौभाग्य अंक होता है. उदाहरण के लिए मान लो कि हम किसी शहर में जाकर नौकरी/ व्यवसाय करना चाहते हैं, तो हमें उस शहर का शुभांक (Shubha Anka) मालूम करना होगा फिर उस शुभांक को स्वंय के सौभाग्य अंक से तुलना करेंगे. यदि दोनो अंको में बेहतर ताल-मेल है अर्थात दोनो अंक आपस में मित्र ग्रुप के है तो वह शहर आपके अनुकूल होगा, और यदि दोनो अंक एक दूसरे से शत्रुवत व्यवहार रखते हैं तो उस शहर में आपके कार्य की हानि होगी. अब हमारे सामने दो विकल्प हैं, एक तो हम उस शहर विशेष को ही त्याग दें तथा अन्य किसी शहर में चले जायें, यदि एसा करना सम्भव न हो तो दूसरे विकल्प के रुप में हम अपने नाम के अक्षरो में इस प्रकार परिवर्तन करें कि वो उस शहर विशेष से भली भांति तालमेल बैठा लें. यही सबसे सरल तरीका है.

इस प्रकार हम अंक ज्योतिष के माध्यम से अपने जीवन को सुखी एंव समृद्ध बना सकते है एंव दुख व कष्टो को कम कर सकते हैं.*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *बढ़िया है मित्र ! एक बार जोड़ने के उपरान्त मिलने वाले सभी नो अंकों के बारे में बता दो!*


*जेसे किसी आदमी की जन्म दिनाक हे २२-०७.१९८७ तो उसको हम २+२+७+०+१+९+८+७= ३६ लेकिन ये नो से जायदा हे इस लिए इस को फिर से ३+६ = ९ होगा*

----------


## sushilnkt

*दोस्तों आप की प्रतिक्रिया का इंतजार रहे गा/
आगे की जानकारी में आप को देता रहुगा/*

----------


## sushilnkt

*जब किसी बालक/ बालिका का जन्म होता है तो उसके आधार पर जन्मकुन्डली का निर्माण होता है. जन्म के समय ग्रहो की जो स्थिति होती है वह मोटे तौर पर बालक बालिका के जीवन में होने वाली घटनाओ का चित्रण करती है. परन्तु ग्रह का पुर्ण परिणाम गोचर (planetary transits) के समय व्यक्त होता है. जन्म समय के ग्रह पिछले जन्म में किए गए कर्मों के परिणाम को दर्शाते हैं. तथा गोचर (transits) में ग्रह जीवन में उतार-चढाव लाते हैं. व्यक्ति के सुख दुख , उन्नति-अवनति तथा अनुकूल-प्रतिकूल परिस्थितियो का निर्माण गोचर के ग्रहो से होता है. शनि की साढेसाती तथा ग्रहण भी शनि, राहु-केतु (Rahu-ketu) के सूर्य-चन्द्र्मा से योग बनाने के कारण ही होता है.

वैदिक ज्योतिष (Vedic Jyotish) में फलादेश (Phaladesh) कथन में नौ ग्रहो को लिया जाता है. उस समय विशेष में ग्रह किस राशी किस नक्षत्र (Nakshatra) तथा किस भाव (Bhava) से गुजर रहा है तथा इस स्थिति में गोचर में उसका परिणाम क्या है. गोचर का फल मूल कुण्डली के फल से भिन्न होता है. मूल कुण्डली में ग्रह का फल स्थिर तथा गोचर मे़ परिवर्तनशील होता है. मान लो किसी व्यक्ति की जन्मकुण्डली में कोइ ग्रह उच्च राशी में या उदित है, परन्तु गोचर में वही ग्रह नीच राशी (Debilitated Sign) में या अस्त (Combust) हो जाता है तो उस ग्रह के फल में गोचरवश परिवर्तन हो जाएगा. इसलिए फलादेश करते समय गोचर कुण्डली का भी विस्तृ्त रुप से अध्ययन कर लेना चाहिए.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*सूर्य को ग्रहों का राजा माना जाता है जिसके चारों तरफ अन्य ग्रह परिक्रमा करते हैं। ज्योतिषशास्त्र इसे ग्रह मानता है लेकिन लेकिन खगोल विज्ञान की दृष्टि में यह तारा है। हम जिस पृथ्वी पर निवास करते हैं वह पृथ्वी भी सूर्य की परिक्रमा करता है और इसी से दिन और रात एवं आयन में परिवर्तन होता है। 

साम्पत्तिक काल का रहस्य पृथ्वी द्वारा सूर्य की परिक्रमा में छुपा हुआ है। पृथ्वी अपने अक्ष पर 24 घंटे घूमता रहता है इसे परिक्रमण कहते हैं। पृथ्वी अपने अक्ष पर एक दिन में सूर्य की परिक्रमा करते हुए 360 डिग्री घूमती है। पृथ्वी द्वारा 360 डिग्री घूमने पर एक दिन पूरा होता है जिसे सौर दिवस कहते हैं। हलांकि आदर्श रूप में यह कह दिया जाता है कि 24 घंटे का एक परिक्रमण समय होता है जबकि यह अवधि 23 घंटे, 56 मिनट और 4.09 सेकेण्ड का होता है शेष बचा 3 मिनट 56 सेकेण्ड साम्पत्ति दिवस कहलाता है जो सौर दिवस का बचा हुआ भाग होता है। संक्षेप में साम्पत्तिक दिवस को परिभाषित करते हुए कह सकते हैं कि माध्यमिक बिन्दु से एक समय अंतराल से दसरे समय अंतराल तक पहुंचने में जो समय लगता है उसके बीच का बचा हुआ भाग साम्पत्तिक दिवस कहलाता है। 

साम्पत्तिक समय का ज्योतिषशास्त्र में महत्व (Sidereal time in Astrology)
एक साम्पत्तिक दिवस 24 साम्पत्ति घंटों से मिलकर बनता है। समय गणना के अनुसार यह पद्धति साम्पत्तिक समय कहलाती है। ज्योतिष गणना में साम्पत्तिक समय का बहुत ही महत्व है क्योंकि माना जाता है कि प्रति दिन किसी भी देश और स्थान का जो साम्पत्तिक काल होता है उस समय जो राशि चक्र की स्थिति होती है वही समान स्थिति अगले चक्र की भी होती है यानी एक साम्पत्तिक समय में जो राशियों की स्थिति होती है ठीक वही स्थिति अगले 24 घंटे के दौरान होगी। इसमें लग्न, दशम भाव एवं चतुर्थ भाव की स्थिति भी समान होगी। यही कारण है कि ज्योतिषशास्त्रिय  ं को कुण्डली तैयार करते समय शुद्ध साम्पत्तिक समय की आवश्यकता होती है ताकि फलादेश शुद्ध प्राप्त हो सके। 

साम्पत्तिक दिवस की अपेक्षा सौर दिवस बड़ा होने का कारण (Solar day and Sideral day): 
साम्पत्तिक दिवस की अपेक्षा सौर दिवस बड़ा होता है जिसका कारण यह है कि पृथ्वी एक चक्र एक साम्पत्तिक दिवस में पूरा करती है और इस अवधि में सूर्य राशि चक्र में एक 10 घूम जाता है। सूर्य के 10 घूमने से पृथ्वी को सूर्य की स्थिति में पहुंचने के लिए उसे भी इतना ही अधिक और घूमना होता है जिसके लिए पृथ्वी को अतिरिक्त 4 मिनट का समय लगता है यानी सूर्य को 360.9860 घूमना होता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*इन दिनों ज्योतिषशास्त्र में गणना के लिए पश्चमी गणित का प्रयोग खूब हो रहा है(Nowadays in Astrology western mathematics system is becoming popular)। इस पद्धति के प्रचलन का प्रमुख कारण है कि इसमें लग्न साधन करना आसान होता है और परिणाम भी बेहतर मिलता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*इस पद्धति में साम्पत्तिक काल एवं अयनांश का प्रयोग करने से लग्न का सही ज्ञान मिलता है (In Western mathematic system employing sidereal time and Ayanmansh we get accurate Ascendant)। ज्योतिषशास्त्री ज्योतिष गणना के लिए पश्चिमी गणित को बहुत ही अच्छा और उपयुक्त मानते हैं। फिर भी पश्चिमी गणित पद्वति में बहुत सी ऎसी बातें हैं जो तर्क सम्मत होने पर भी व्यवहारिक दृष्टि से फलित ज्योतिष के अनुकूल नहीं बैठती है।  यहां इन्हीं तथ्यों की विवेचना करते हुए हम पश्चिमी गणित और फलित ज्योतिष की बात करते हैं।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*भाव साधना (Bhava Sadhan):* 
*आजकल अधिकांश ज्योतिषी दशम लग्न साधन करते है, तथा उसी के आधार पर अन्य भावो की सन्धि या मध्य भाग को स्पष्ट करते हैं। इस पद्वति में कोइ भाव 40 अंश तक चला जाता है तथा कोइ-कोइ भाव 20 अंश तक ही रह जाता है। जबकि  भारतीय ज्योतिषशास्त्रो एंव सहिंताओ में प्रत्येक भाव का मान 30 अंश माना गया है। प्रत्येक भाव का मान 30 अंश मान कर चलने की परम्परा पराशर, भृगु, जैमिनी आदि प्राचीन ऋषियो की रही है (The tradition of assuming the value of each house as 30 degree is introduced by such ancient seers as Prasar, Vrighu or Jaimini)  । इस पद्धति से गणना करने से भावो के मान  यानी अंशादि में अंतर रहता है।  
कहा जाय कि गणित की दृष्टि से पश्चिमी पद्धति सही और आसान होने के कारण तेजी से अपना जाय रहा है परंतु फलित ज्योतिष की दृष्टि से पश्चिमी गणित भारतीय ज्योतिष से हाथ मिलाने की योग्यता नहीं रखता है तो ग़लत नहीं होगा। फलित ज्योतिष की महत्ता को पश्चमी देशों ने भी अच्छी तरह पहचाना है यही कारण है कि आज पश्चिमी देशों में भी भारतीय वैदिक ज्योतिष को हाथों हाथ लिया जा रहा है। वैदिक ज्योतिष के प्रसार की प्रमाणिका इससे अधिक क्या हो सकती है कि प्रत्येक वर्ष हज़ारों की तायदाद में विदेशी पर्यटक भारत आते है और ज्योतिष एवं अध्यात्म का अध्ययन कर रहे हैं।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*सायन पद्धति (Sayan System):*
*ज्योतिषशास्त्रिय   को मालूम होगा कि इन दिनों अयनांश 24 अंशों के निकट है , इसका तात्पर्य है कि सायन सूर्य-निरयण से लगभग 24 अंश आगे रहता है। ज्योतिषशास्त्र के नियमानुसार जब सूर्य एंव चन्द्रमा एक ही राशि यानी अंश पर होते हैं तो अमावस्या तिथि होती है और सूर्य व चन्द्रमा में 180º अंशो का अन्तर आ जाने पर पूर्णिमा तिथि कहलाती है (When sun and moon are in a single sign or degree its called new moon or when there is a difference of 180 degree that is called Full moon)। इस स्थिति में सूर्य व चन्द्रमा एक-दूसरे के सामने रहते है। यहाँ पर यदि हम सायन सूर्य को गणना में ले तो अमावस्या व पूर्णिमा के अंशो में 24अंशों का अन्तर आ जायेगा यह पश्चिमी गणित के सिद्धान्त के विपरीत होगा। इस स्थिति में सायन सूर्य की प्रासांगिकता फलित ज्योतिष के लिए कुछ भी नहीं रहती है। 
निष्कर्ष के तौर पर कहें तो भारतीय ज्योतिषशास्त्रिय  ं को वैदिक ज्योतिष की परम्परा का पालन करते हुए नये-नये शोघ करते रहना चाहिए एवं वैदिक ज्योतिष की श्रेष्ठता को और भी प्रमाणिक रूप से प्रस्तुत करने में योगदान देना चाहिए।    पश्चिमी गणित में भी अच्छी चीज़ें हैं अगर उनको भी आप अपनाते हैं तो इसमें कोई बुराई नहीं है। पश्चिमी गणित पद्धति में साम्पत्तिक काल को अपनाया जा सकता है। *

----------


## sushilnkt

*विवाह के बाद पति पत्नी में उनके व्यवहार और स्वभाव को लेकर बात बहुत आगे बढ़ जाती है. प्रश्न कुण्डली से लड़का लड़की का स्वभाव अगर विवाह से पहले ही देख लिया जाए तो विवाह के बाद आने वाली कई परेशानियों से बचाव हो सकता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*विवाह के लिए लड़का लड़की की कुण्डली में ग्रह स्थिति (Placement of planets in the kundalis)*
*विवाह के लिए कुण्डली में गुरू और शुक्र को कारण ग्रह के रूप में देखा जाता है. प्रश्न कुण्डली में इस विषय के लिए पुरूष की कुण्डली में शुक्र और चन्द्र को देखा जाता है और स्त्री की कुण्डली में सूर्य और मंगल को देखा जाता है. अगर इनकी स्थिति शुभ कुण्डली में शुभ नहीं है तो वैवाहिक जीवन में कठिनाई का संकेत प्राप्त होता है. व्यक्ति के स्वभाव और चरित्र को लग्न से देखा जाता है (Ascendant is analysed to predict the person's nature) एवं वैवाहिक जीवन की स्थितियों को सप्तम, एकादश और द्वितीय भाव से देखा जाता है. अगर कुण्डली में सप्तम, एकादश और द्वितीय भाव अशुभ प्रभाव में हो और लग्न में पाप ग्रह हो अथवा सप्तम में पाप ग्रह स्थित हो कर लग्न को देख रहा हो तब व्यक्ति का चरित्र और स्वभाव वैवाहिक जीवन में परेशानियों का कारण होता है. विवाह के संदर्भ में मंगल भी काफी महत्वपूर्ण होता है. इसकी दृष्टि और उपस्थिति भी कई बार वैवाहिक सुख में व्यवधान का कारण होता है*.

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली में लड़का लड़की का का स्वभाव और चरित्र (The character and nature of the persons through Prashna Kundali)*
*प्रश्न कुण्डली में कुछ ऐसे ग्रह स्थितियों का वर्णन किया गया है जिन्हें देखकर इस बात का अंदाजा आसानी से लगाया जा सकता है कि व्यक्ति का स्वभाव और चरित्र कैसा है. प्रश्न कुण्डली के अनुसार जब लड़का लड़की के चरित्र के विषय में जानने के लिए प्रश्न पूछा जाता है तब कुण्डली में अगर मंगल और शुक्र की युति बनती है अथवा शुक्र और मंगल के बीच दृष्टि सम्बन्ध बनता है तो यह इस बात का संकेत होता है कि अपने चरित्र और व्यवहार के कारण वैवाहिक जीवन में पति पत्नी एक दूसरे के प्रति पूर्ण समर्पित नहीं होंगे. चन्द्रमा सातवें घर में मंगल और राहु के साथ बैठा हो (when moon is in the seventh house with mars and rahu) और सप्तमेश एवं शुक्र पर मंगल अथवा शनि की अशुभ दृष्टि हो तो पति पत्नी में नैतिकता का अभाव होता है. द्वितीय, छठे, सातवें, आठवें और बारहवें भाव के स्वामी कुण्डली में कहीं भी युति बनाते है तो चंचल स्वभाव का संकेत मिलता है. पति पत्नी में समर्पण भाव का अभाव उस स्थिति में भी होता है जब बुध और शुक्र की युति चतुर्थ भाव में होती है और चतुर्थ भाव को शनि देख रहा होता हो.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*दोस्तों आप के मन के प्रश्ननो का जबाब के लिए में बता हुआ हु/
इंतजार हे मुझ को आप के उन उतर का जो आप अपने मन में दबाये/
बेठे हे तो जल्द करो दोस्तों ये मोका आप के हाथ से ना चला जाये/*

----------


## sushilnkt

*पति पत्नी के चरित्र के विषय में प्रश्न कुण्डली का उदाहरण (Example of marriage from the prashna kundali)*
*मनोज की शादी की बात काफी हद तक आगे बढ़ चुकी थी. लेकिन मनोज के माता पिता के मन में यह बात घूम रही थी कि पता नहीं लड़की कैसी और उसका स्वभाव कैसा है. अपनी जिज्ञासा को शांत करने के लिए इन्होंने प्रश्न कुण्डली से इस विषय का उत्तर जानना चाहा. 23 मई 2009 को 5 बजकर 12 मिनट पर इन्होंने अपना प्रश्न किया किया. लग्न निर्धारण के लिए इन्होंने कृष्णमूर्ति पद्धति से 1 से 249 तक दिये गये अंक में अंक 19 को चुना और वैदिक पद्धति के अनुसार 1 से 108 मे अंक 7 को चुना. इस प्रकार इनकी प्रश्न कुण्डली तैयार हुई. कुण्डली में लग्न आया तुला जिसका स्वामी है शुक्र. राशि है मेष जिसका स्वामी है मंगल.  नक्षत्र है भरणी जिसका स्वामी है शुक्र. इनकी प्रश्न कुण्डली में छठे भाव में मंगल और शुक्र की युति बन रही है. लग्न भाव में शनि की दृष्टि है. तुला लग्न की कुण्डली होने से शनि अपनी अशुभता नहीं देगा लेकिन छठे भाव में शुक्र मंगल की युति के कारण पति पत्नी दोनों ही स्वतंत्र विचार के होंगे.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न ज्योतिष, ज्योतिष कि वह कला है जिससे आप अपने मन की कार्यसिद्धि को जान सकते है. कोई घटना घटित होगी या नहीं, यह जानने के लिए प्रश्न लग्न देखा जाता है (The prashna lagna is considered to judge the results of a query).*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न ज्योतिष मै उदित लगन के विषय में कहा जाता है कि लग्न मै उदित राशि (The rising sign is very important in Horary astrology) के अंश अपना विशेष महत्व रखते है. प्रश्न ज्योतिष में प्रत्येक भाव, प्रत्येक राशि अपना विशेष अर्थ रखती है. ज्योतिष की इस विधा में लग्न में उदित लग्न, प्रश्न करने वाला स्वयं होता है.

सप्तम भाव उस विषय वस्तु के विषय का बोध कराता है जिसके बारे मे प्रश्न किया जाता है. प्रश्न किस विषय से सम्बन्धित है यह जानने के लिये जो ग्रह लग्न को पूर्ण दृष्टि से देखता है, उस ग्रह से जुड़ा प्रश्न हो सकता है (The query maybe related to the planet that has a full aspect on the ascendant) या जो ग्रह कुण्डली मै बलवान हो लग्नेश से सम्बन्ध बनाये उस ग्रह से जुडा प्रश्न हो सकता है. प्रश्न कुण्डली में प्रश्न का समय बहुत मायने रखता है, इसलिए प्रश्न का समय कैसे निर्धारित किया जाता है इसे अहम विषय माना जा सकता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न समय निर्धारण के विषय में प्रश्न कुण्डली का नियम है कि जब प्रश्नकर्ता के मन में प्रश्न उत्पन्न हो वही प्रश्न का सही समय है

जैसे- प्रश्नकर्ता ने फोन किया और उस समय ज्योतिषी ने जो समय प्रश्नकर्ता को दिया, इन दोनो मे वह समय लिया जायेगा जिस समय ज्योतिषी ने फोन सुना, वही प्रश्न कुण्डली का समय है.

इसी प्रकार प्रश्नकर्ता आगरा से फोन करता है, और ज्योतिषी दिल्ली में फोन से प्रश्न सुनता है. इस स्थिति में प्रश्न कुण्डली का स्थान दिल्ली होगा. प्रश्न कुण्डली का प्रयोग आज के समय में और भी ज्यादा हो गया है.

कई प्रश्नो का जवाब जन्म कुण्डली से देखना मुश्किल होता है, जबकि प्रश्न कुन्ड्ली से उन्हे आसानी से देखा जा सकता है. प्रश्न कुण्डली से जाना जा सकता है कि अमुक इच्छा पूरी होगी या नहीं (The prashna kundali can reveal whether a desire will be fulfilled). प्रश्न कुण्डली से उन प्रश्नो का भी जवाब पाया जा सकता है जिसका जवाब हां या ना में दिया जा सकता है जैसे अमुक मामले में जीत होगी या हार, बीमार व्यक्ति स्वस्थ होगा या नहीं, घर से गया व्यक्ति वापस लौटेगा या नहीं. इतना ही नहीं प्रश्न कुण्डली से यह भी ज्ञात किया जा सकता है कि खोया सामान मिलेगा अथवा नहीं.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*जन्म कुण्डली की तरह प्रश्न ज्योतिष में भी लग्न को प्रमुख माना जाता है. लग्न की रशि, अंश, प्रश्न ओर प्रश्नकर्ता का विवरण देते है. प्रथम भाव प्रश्नकर्ता है, सप्तम भाव जिसके विषय मे प्रश्न किया गया है वह है. दूसरा भाव जिसके विषय मे प्रश्न किया गया है उसकी आयु है. अलग-अलग प्रश्नो के लिए भाव का अर्थ बदल जाता है. जब लग्न का सम्बन्ध, सम्बन्धित भाव से आये तो कार्यसिद्धि मानी जाती है.*

----------


## swami ji

मेरा नाम ,,राजवीर  रामी, हे ,,

में गुजरात से हु सर ,आप मेरी हेल्प करेंगे ,,
आप मुझे आपना मेल अदद देंगे या फोन नबर मुझे परसनल msg करेंगे

राजवीर 

tej243@gmail.com

rajvirrami@yahoo.com

----------


## sushilnkt

> मेरा नाम ,,राजवीर  रामी, हे ,,
> 
> में गुजरात से हु सर ,आप मेरी हेल्प करेंगे ,,
> आप मुझे आपना मेल अदद देंगे या फोन नबर मुझे परसनल msg करेंगे
> 
> राजवीर 
> 
> tej243@gmail.com
> 
> rajvirrami@yahoo.com


 भाई सा आप अपनी आई डी को हटाले में आप को मेसेज कर रहा हु आप आई डी पर

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न ज्योतिष मे राशियो का वर्गीकरण यहाँ यह बताता है कि शिरशोदय राशियाँ प्रश्न कि सफलता बताती है और पृष्टोदय राशियाँ प्रश्न की असफलता कि ओर इशारा करती है, सामान्य प्रश्नों में लग्न में शुभ ग्रह का होना, अच्छा माना जाता है, और अशुभ ग्रह का बैठना अशुभ. लग्न को शुभ ग्रह देखे तो प्रश्न कि सफलता कि ओर कदम कह सकते है. इसी प्रकार दिवाबली राशि (Signs of the day) शुभ प्रश्न कि ओर इशारा करती है जबकि रात्रिबली राशि (Ratribali Rashis) अशुभ विषय से सम्बन्धित प्रश्न को दर्शाती है. प्रश्न कुण्डली को जन्म कुण्डली की पूरक कुण्डली माना जा सकता है.

अपने प्रश्न कि पुष्टि के लिए प्रश्न के योग को जन्म कुण्डली में भी देखा जा सकता है जैसे- लग्न मै चर राशि का उदय होना यह बताता है कि स्थिति बदलने वाली है और स्थिर राशि यह बताती है कि जो है वही बना रहेगा, अर्थात यात्रा के प्रश्न में लग्न में चर राशि होने पर यात्रा होगी और स्थिर राशि होने पर नहीं होगी तथा द्विस्वभाव होने पर लग्न के अंशो पर ध्यान दिया जाता है, 00 से 150 तक स्थिर राशि के समान होगा, अन्यथा चर राशि के समान होगा. प्रश्न कि सफलता इस बात पर भी निर्भर करती है, कि लग्न, लग्नेश, भाव, भावेश का सम्बन्ध जितना अधिक होगा, कार्यसिद्धि उतनी जल्द होगी.

प्रश्न मन कि इच्छा है, प्रश्नकर्ता कि जो इच्छा है वह  प्रश्नकर्ता के पक्ष मै है या नहीं यह प्रश्नन से देखा जाता है जैसे यात्रा के प्रश्न में प्रश्नकर्ता यात्रा चाहता है और प्रश्न कुण्डली में भी यह आता है तभी कहा जाता है कि व्यक्ति यात्रा करेगा, अन्यथा नहीं. प्रश्न कुण्डली में हार जीत का प्रश्न एक ऐसा प्रश्न है जिसमें लग्न में शुभ ग्रह का होना अशुभ फल देता है जबकि अशुभ अथवा क्रूर ग्रह का परिणाम शुभ होता है. यहां विचारणीय तथ्य यह है कि अगर लग्न एवं सप्तम भाव दोनों ही में अशुभ ग्रह बैठे हों तो अंशों से फल को देखा जाता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*भावो कि संख्या कुण्डली मे 12 है. जन्म कुण्डली मे प्रत्येक भाव स्थिर है और सभी का अपना महत्व है. प्रश्न कुण्डली में किस भाव से क्या देखना है यह प्रश्न पर निर्भर करता है. प्रश्न कुण्डली मे कार्येश वह है जिसके विषय मे प्रश्न किया गया है जैसे- विवाह के प्रश्न मे सप्तम भाव का स्वामी (भावेश ) कार्येश है. इसी प्रकार सन्तान के प्रश्न मे पंचमेश कार्येश है. प्रश्न कुण्डली मे प्रश्न की सफलता के लिए भावेश ओर कार्येश मे सम्बन्ध देखा जाता है. इन दोनो मे जितना दृष्टि सम्बन्ध हो, ये दोनो अंशो मे जितने निकट हो उतना ही अच्छा माना जाता है. यदि ये दोनो लग्न, लग्नेश, चंद्र, और गुरु से सम्बन्ध बनाये तो उत्तर साकारात्मक होगा, अन्यथा नही.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*गृहस्थ जीवन की फुलवारी में बच्चे फूल के समान होते हैं. ज्योतिषशास्त्र के अनुसार जब उचित योग बनता है जब संतान प्राप्ति की संभावनायें अधिक होतीं है.*

*पति पत्नी अगर संतान के इच्छुक हैं और उन्हें यह सुख नहीं मिल रहा है तो प्रश्न ज्योतिष के अनुसार प्रश्न कुण्डली से देख सकते हैं (One can look for progeny related Yogas in the Prashna Kundali) कि उन्हें यह सुख कब प्राप्त होने की संभावनायें हो सकती हैं*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली में लग्न और पंचम में शुभ ग्रह हो (If there is a benefic planet in the Ascendant and the fifth house) तो स्त्री गर्भवती होती है. सप्तमेश और पंचमेश लग्न या पंचम स्थान मे हो तब भी स्त्री गर्भवती होती है. लग्न,पंचम एवं एकादश स्थान मे शुभ ग्रह हो (A benefic planet is in the Ascendant, 11th or 5th) तो स्त्री के गर्भावती होने की सम्भावना बनती है. शुक्र, लग्न अथवा पंचम भाव मे स्थित हो अथवा दृष्टि डालता हो तो गर्भधारण की सम्भावना होती है. पंचम भाव मे लग्नेश और चंद्र गर्भावस्था को सूचित करता है. प्रश्न के समय पंचम भाव मे और एकादश भाव मे शुभ ग्रह स्थित हो तो स्त्री गर्भावती होती है. लग्न मे बुध (Mercury in the Ascendant indicates pregnancy) यह संकेत देता है कि स्त्री गर्भवती है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्नकर्ता को शीघ्र संतान होगी यदि लग्नेश का कार्येश के साथ संबध हो (If there is a realtionship between the lagna-lord and the karya-lord the child will come early). इसी प्रकार लग्नेश पंचम भाव मे या पंचमेश लग्न मे या दोनो लग्न मे, पंचम भाव मे अथवा किसी शुभ भाव मे संयुक्त रुप से हो तो संतान सुख शीघ्र प्राप्त होता है. दूसरी ओर यदि लग्नेश और पंचमेश नक्त योग मे हो तब संतान प्राप्ति मे विलम्ब होता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*बच्चो के जन्म से संबन्धित प्रश्न मे शुभ ग्रहो द्वारा द्विस्वभाव लग्न जुड़वा बच्चो का संकेत देता है (Ascendant of a dual sign indicates twin children). द्विस्वभाव राशि अथवा नवांश मे स्थित चन्द्र , शुक्र अथवा मंगल, बुध से दृष्ट होने पर भी जुड़वा बच्चो की सम्भावना होती है. यदि ये ग्रह विषम भाव और द्विस्वभाव राशि मे स्थित है तब दो पुत्र होने का योग बनता है.
*

----------


## sushilnkt

*लग्न, स्वराशि अथवा उच्च राशि मे पंचमेश, चन्द्र अथवा शुभ ग्रह स्वस्थ बच्चे के जन्म का संकेत देते है (Well placed benefic planets indicate healthy child). इसी प्रकार जब पंचमेश चन्द्र अथवा शुभ ग्रह पंचम भाव मे स्थित हो अथवा पंचम भाव को देखते हो तो यह माना जाता है की स्वस्थ बच्चे का जन्म होगा. शुभ ग्रहो से दृष्ट द्वादशेश अथवा चन्द्र केन्द्र मे हो तब भी स्वस्थ बच्चे के जन्म की सम्भावना बनती है. शुक्ल पक्ष के दौरान पूछे गए प्रश्न मे यदि द्वादश भाव मे शुभ ग्रहो के साथ चन्द्र हो तब भी बच्चा स्वस्थ जन्म लेता है*.

----------


## sushilnkt

*पंचम भाव पूर्व पुण्य अथवा पिछले जीवन के शुभ कर्मो का भाव है. यदि पंचम भाव मे बुध या शनि हो तो बच्चा गोद लेने की सम्भावनाएं होती है (If there is Mercury or Saturn in the fifth lord, there are chances of adoption). प्रश्न कुण्डली के अष्टम भाव में अगर नवमेश शनि स्थित हो तो वह दशम दृष्टि से पंचम को देखता है जिससे बच्चा गोद लेने की संभावना बनती है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*सोलह संस्कारों में विवाह को सर्वप्रमुख माना जाता है. विवाह के माध्यम से स्त्री और पुरूष का सम्बन्ध बनता है. यह सम्बन्ध दिखने में भले ही लौकिक लगता है लेकिन किसकी जोड़ी किससे बनेगी वह ईश्वर तय करता है. आपके लिए ईश्वर ने क्य तय कर रखा है जानना चाहेंगे, तो देखिये प्रश्न कुण्डली.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली मे यदि शनि सम भाव मे हो तो वह वधू प्रदान करता है (Saturn in neutral house). इसी प्रकार जब चन्द्र सप्तम भाव या द्वितिय भाव मे हो अथवा तृतीय, छठे, दशम अथवा एकादश भाव मे हो और गुरु उसे देख रहा हो तो  शीघ्र विवाह का योग बनता है. इसी प्रकार का परिणाम तब भी मिलता है जब तृतीय, पंचम अथवा एकादश भाव में स्थित चन्द्रमा को गुरू देखता है (Moon aspecting Jupiter while placed in 1st, 5th, 11).

सप्तम भाव मे लग्नेश अथवा चन्द्र हो या लग्न मे सप्तमेश हो तो विवाह शीघ्र होता है. सप्तमेश मे साथ लग्नेश और चन्द्र सम्बन्ध बनाये (Seventh lord and moon combination) तो शादी ज**ल्दी होती है. शुभ भावों मे शुक्र अथवा चन्द्र उच्च हो तो तब भी जल्दी विवाह होने की संभावना बनती है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली के अनुसार अगर कुण्डली में सप्तमेश और शुक्र उपचय भावो अर्थात तृतीय, षष्ट, दशम अथवा एकादश भाव में हो तो यह योग विवाह के पश्चात दाम्पत्य जीवन में समृद्धि और खुशहाली लाता है.

इसके अलावा सप्तमेश और शुक्र के साथ अगर लग्नेश, चन्द्रमा या द्वितीयेश हो (Venus with Asc Lord, Moon or 2nd Lord) तब भी वैवाहिक जीवन में समृद्धि का आगमन होता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रेम विवाह भी विवाह की एक पद्धति है जिसका भारतीय शास्त्रों में उल्लेख किया गया है. प्रश्न कुण्डली के अनुसार इस प्रकार के विवाह का योग तब बनता है जब कुण्डली में तृतीय, छठे, सातवें, दसवें या ग्यारहवें भावो मे चन्द्रमा शुभ राशि मे स्थित हो और बुध, सूर्य अथवा गुरु उसे देखता हो.

प्रेम विवाह के संदर्भ में लग्नेश और द्वादशेश तथा लग्नेश और सप्तमेश में परिवर्तन योग में महत्वपूर्ण होता है. इस योग की स्थिति में प्रेम विवाह होने की संभावना बनती है. प्रश्न कुण्डली में शुक्र और चन्द्र का अपनी उच्च राशि अथवा स्वराशि (Moon/Venus in own sign/exalted) में होना प्रेम विवाह की संभावना को मजबूत बनाता है. अगर पंचमेश सप्तमेश अथवा लग्नेश के साथ युति या दृष्टि समबन्ध बनाता हो तो व्यक्ति को मनचाहा जीवनसाथी प्राप्त होता है. 
*

----------


## sushilnkt

*यदि अष्टमेश पाप ग्रह होकर लग्न अथवा सप्तम भाव को प्रभावित करे (Malefic eighth lord aspecting Ascendant) तो विवाह मे देरी की सम्भावना होती है.

कुण्डली के अष्टम भाव में अगर कोई क्रूर ग्रह स्थित हो तब भी विवाह में विलम्ब की संभावना बनती है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*सभी व्यक्ति उत्तम स्वास्थ्य की कामना करते है। लेकिन मानव शरीर मशीन के समान है इसलिए समय समय पर स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी परेशानियां आती रहती हैं। स्वास्थ्य में जल्दी सुधार नहीं होने पर चिंता होती है।
*
*इस चिंता को दूर करने के लिए प्रश्न कुण्डली से ज्ञात किया जा सकता है कि स्वस्थ्य लाभ कब होगा (Prashna Kundali Illness recovery analysis)*

----------


## sushilnkt

*लग्न अथवा लग्नेश से रोग मुक्ति (Judging recovery from Lagna & Lagna Lord)
लग्न में स्थित बलवान ग्रह शीघ्र स्वास्थ्य लाभ देते है (Powerful planets in Lagna give quick recovery)। यदि लग्नेश  और दशमेश मित्र हो तब भी स्वास्थ्य में जल्दी सुधार होता है। चतुर्थेश और सप्तमेश के बीच मित्रता होने से भी रोगी जल्दी स्वास्थ्य लाभ प्राप्त करता है (Friendship of fourth and seventh lord equates quick recovery)। लग्नेश का चन्द्र के साथ सम्बन्ध हो और चन्द्र शुभ ग्रहों के प्रभाव मे या केन्द्र मे स्थित (Moon in Kendra houses) हो तो इसे भी जल्दी स्वास्थ्य में सुधार का संकेत कह सकते हैं। इसी प्रकार शुभ ग्रहों के प्रभाव के अन्तर्गत केन्द्र मे लग्नेश और चन्द्र की स्थिति शीघ्र लाभ बताती है। इस योग मे सप्तमेश वक्री नही होना चाहिए (Lord of seventh house should not be retrograde)। सप्तमेश सूर्य या अष्टम भाव के स्वामी से प्रभावित नही होना चाहिए।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*अपनी राशि अथवा उच्च राशि मे बलवान चन्द्रमा किसी शुभ ग्रह के साथ सम्बन्ध बनाये तो रोगी जल्दी रोग मुक्त होता है (Relationship of Moon with a benefic)। चन्द्र अगर चर अथवा द्विस्वभाव राशि (Moon in a Moveable or Dual sign) मे होकर लग्न या लग्नेश द्वारा दृष्ट हो (Moon aspected by Lagna/Lagna Lord) तो तब भी शीघ्र स्वास्थ्य लाभ की संभावना बनती है। इसी प्रकार का परिणाम तब भी प्राप्त होता है जब चन्द्रमा अपनी राशि मे चतुर्थ अथवा दशम भाव मे स्थित होता है। शुभ ग्रहो से दृष्ट चन्द्र अथवा सूर्य एक, चार या सातवे भाव मे स्थित हो तब भी जल्दी स्वास्थ्य लाभ मिलता है*।

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न ज्योतिष के अनुसार यदि लग्नेश और दशमेश के बीच अथवा चतुर्थेश और सप्तमेश के बीच शत्रुता (Enmity between Ascendant lord and fourth lord) हो तो रोग और बढ जाता है। कुण्डली में षष्टेश से रोग को देखा जाता है। यदि किसी प्रश्न कुण्डली मे षष्ठेश अष्टमेश अथवा द्वादशेश के साथ सम्बन्ध बनाये तो स्वास्थ्य लाभ की संभावना बहुत कम होती है। लग्न मे चन्द्र अथवा शुक्र की उपस्थिति होने से जल्दी रोगमुक्त होने की संभावना नहीं बनती है (Moon or Venus in Lagna)। प्रश्न कुण्डली मे लग्नेश एवं मंगल की युति का होना भी स्वास्थ्य लाभ के संदर्भ में शुभ फलदायी नहीं होता है। द्वादश भाव मे लग्नेश स्थित हो तो रोगी देर से रोगमुक्त होता है (Lagna lord placed in 12th house)। इसी प्रकार यदि लग्नेश षष्टम, अष्टम भाव मे स्थित हो और अष्टमेश केन्द्र मे स्थित हो तो रोगी शीघ्र रोग मुक्त नहीं हो पाता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*कुण्डली मे बारह भाव शरीर के विभिन्न अंगो को बताते है। सभी भाव रोग के किसी न किसी स्थान को सूचित करते है जैसे-

प्रथम भाव : सिर , मस्तिष्क , स्नायु तंत्र .
द्वितीय भाव: चेहरा, गला, कंठ, गर्दन, आंख.
तीसरा  भाव : कधे, छाती , फेफडे, श्वास , नसे , और बाहें.
चतुर्थ भाव : स्तन, ऊपरी आन्त्र क्षेत्र, ऊपरी पाचन तंत्र
पंचम भाव : हृदय, रक्त, पीठ, रक्तसंचार तंत्र.
षष्ठम भाव : निम्न उदर, निम्न पाचन तंत्र, आतें, अंतडियाँ, कमर, यक्रत.
सप्तम भाव : उदरीय गुहिका, गुर्दे.
अष्टम भाव : गुप्त अंग, स्त्रावी तंत्र , अंतडियां, मलाशय, मूत्राशय और मेरुदण्ड .
नवम भाव : जॉघें, नितम्ब और धमनी तंत्र.
दशम भाव : घुटने, हडियां और जोड़.
एकादश भाव : टागे, टखने और श्वास.
द्वादश भाव : पैर, लसीका तंत्र और आंखे.*

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई लोगो में आप के इंतजार में ही हु

----------


## Sameerchand

*बहुत अच्छी और काम की जानकारी दी है सुशिल भाई......

ये जानकारियाँ हम जैसो कुंवारों के काफी काम आएगी और इस सूत्र में कुछ ऐसी भी जानकारियाँ है जो सामान्यतः पढने को नहीं मिलती.

भाई इस अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाई और रेप++.

*

----------


## sushilnkt

*ज्योतिषशास्त्र की दृष्टि से देखा जाए तो जीवन की हर छोटी बड़ी घटना ग्रहों से प्रभावित होती है.स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी परेशानियों एवं रोग का कारण भी ग्रह हैं.ज्योतिष की विधा प्रश्न कुण्डली रोग के विषय में क्या कहती है
*
*मानव शरीर पंचभूतों से बना हुआ है.इन पंच भूतों पर आकाशीय ग्रहों का प्रभाव बना रहता है.ज्योतिषशास्त्र की दृष्टि से देखा जाए तो जीवन की हर छोटी बड़ी घटना ग्रहों से प्रभावित होती है.स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी परेशानियों एवं रोग का कारण भी ग्रह हैं.ज्योतिष की विधा प्रश्न कुण्डली रोग  (Prashna kundali on health matters). के विषय में क्या कहती है *

----------


## Munneraja

गहन रिसर्च का विषय है 
बहुत तन्मयता से पढ़े जाने वाला सूत्र है 
शीघ्रता में कोई उत्तर देना कठिन कार्य है

----------


## sushilnkt

> *बहुत अच्छी और काम की जानकारी दी है सुशिल भाई......
> 
> ये जानकारियाँ हम जैसो कुंवारों के काफी काम आएगी और इस सूत्र में कुछ ऐसी भी जानकारियाँ है जो सामान्यतः पढने को नहीं मिलती.
> 
> भाई इस अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाई और रेप++.
> 
> *


 *आप को धन्यवाद जी समीर जी 
और कुछ आप के मन में हो तो प्रश्नन कर सकते हे 
*

----------


## sushilnkt

> गहन रिसर्च का विषय है 
> बहुत तन्मयता से पढ़े जाने वाला सूत्र है 
> शीघ्रता में कोई उत्तर देना कठिन कार्य है


*भाई सा में आप के  विचारो के लिए सदा इंतजार करू गा*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> गहन रिसर्च का विषय है 
> बहुत तन्मयता से पढ़े जाने वाला सूत्र है 
> शीघ्रता में कोई उत्तर देना कठिन कार्य है


*बड़े भैया ने मेरे मन की बात
बोल दी
इसी लिए मैं बोल रहा था
की अभी कुछ इस सूत्र के बारे में
विचार देना हिमाकत होगी

वैसे आपका काम प्रशंसनीय है
सूत्र को गति प्रदान करते रहें*

----------


## sushilnkt

*बुखार, हृदय सम्बन्धी रोग, नेत्र रोग, सिर दर्द, अस्थियों में तकलीफ, पित्त दोष ये ऐसे रोग हैं जिनके कारक ग्रह सूर्य हैं.सर्दी - खांसी, फेफड़ों में परेशानी, नजला, जुकाम, क्षय रोग, श्वास सम्बन्धी रोग एवं मानसिक रोगों के लिए चन्द्र कारक होता है.एलर्जी, पागलपन, हिस्टीरिया, चर्म रोग, मिर्गी एवं सन्निपात के लिए बुध उत्तरदायी होता है.पीलिया, पेट की खराबी, गुर्दे में परेशानी, वायु विकार, मोटपा जैसे रोगों के लिए गुरू उत्तरदायी होते है.शुक्र के प्रभाव से गुप्त रोग, कमज़ोरी, प्रदर, मधुमेह का सामना करना होता है.जोड़ों में दर्द, नाड़ी सम्बन्धी दोष, गठिया, सूखा, पेट दर्द की तकलीफ का कारण शनि होता है.

सूर्य और मंगल के कारण बवासीर, सिर दर्द, चोट, ब्लड प्रैशर, रक्त विकार की समस्याओं का सामना करना होता है.सूर्य और बुध के प्रभाव से एलर्जी, मियादी बुखार, पीलिया, सन्निपात, क्षय रोग होता है.सूर्य और राहु के योग से कैन्सर, एनीमिया, गर्भाशय के रोग, प्रदर एवं कुष्ठ रोग का सामना करना होता है.सूर्य और शुक्र के योग से वीर्य दोष, पागलपन, गुप्त रोग का सामना करना होता है.*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *आप को धन्यवाद जी समीर जी 
> और कुछ आप के मन में हो तो प्रश्नन कर सकते हे 
> *


*मित्र मेरे भी मन में कुछ अनुतरित सवाल है जो बहुत जल्द आपके सामने प्रश्तुत करूँगा....
*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *मित्र मेरे भी मन में कुछ अनुतरित सवाल है जो बहुत जल्द आपके सामने प्रश्तुत करूँगा....
> *


*आप के सवालों हर दम इंतज़ार रहे गा*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली में प्रथम, पंचम, सप्तम एवं अष्टम भाव में पाप ग्रह हों और चन्द्रमा कमज़ोर या पाप पीड़ित हों तो रोग का उपचार कठिन होता है जबकि चन्द्रमा बलवान हो और 1, 5, 7 एवं 8 भाव में शुभ ग्रह हों तो उपचार से रोग का ईलाज संभव हो पाता है.पत्रिका में तृतीय, षष्टम, नवम एवं एकादश भाव में शुभ ग्रह हों तो उपचार के उपरान्त रोग से मुक्ति मिलती है.सप्तम भाव में शुभ ग्रह हों और सप्तमांश बलवान हों तो रोग का निदान संभव होता है.चतुर्थ भाव में शुभ ग्रह की स्थिति से ज्ञात होता है कि रोगी को दवाईयों से अपेक्षित लाभ प्राप्त होगा*.

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न ज्योतिष के अनुसार प्रश्न कुण्डली में लग्न स्थान चिकित्सक का (First house belongs to the physician), चौथा स्थान उपचार और दवाईयों का होता है.कुण्डली में छठा एवं सातवां भाव रोग का घर होता है व दशम भाव रोगी का होता है.प्रश्न कुण्डली के लग्न स्थान में शुभ ग्रह विराजमान हों अथवा इस स्थान को शुभ ग्रह देख रहे हों तो यह समझना चाहिए कि आप कुशल चिकित्सक की सलाह ले रहे हैं.चतुर्थ भाव शुभ ग्रह या शुभ ग्रहों की दृष्टि या युति है तो इस बात का संकेत समझना चाहिए कि रोग सामान्य उपचार से ठीक हो जाएगा.प्रश्न पूछे जाने के समय षष्टम एवं सप्तम भाव पर शुभ ग्रहों का प्रभाव हो एवं षष्ठेश और सप्तमेश निर्बल हों (If the sixth-lord and the seventh-lord is debilitated, then the ailment takes time to cure) या इनको शुभ ग्रह देख रहे हों तो मर्ज धीरे धीरे जाने का संकेत मिलता है।*

----------


## marwariladka

मेरी जनम डेट ०३-ओक्ट-१९८६ है समय १२:५५ PM क्या आप मुझे मेरे  विवाह के बारे में बता पाएंगे...
मेरा जन्म स्थान rourkela है...कृपया बताएं कब होगा मेरा विवाह...

----------


## sushilnkt

> मेरी जनम डेट ०३-ओक्ट-१९८६ है समय १२:५५ PM क्या आप मुझे मेरे  विवाह के बारे में बता पाएंगे...
> मेरा जन्म स्थान rourkela है...कृपया बताएं कब होगा मेरा विवाह...


 भाई सा आप से अनुरोद हे १ साल के बाद ही आप शादी करे 
और आप की पत्नी आप की उम्र से कम उम्र की होगी 
और आप की होने वाली सन्तान बहुत ही चालक होगी 
आप का विवाह जल्द ही संपन होगा

----------


## sushilnkt

> मेरी जनम डेट ०३-ओक्ट-१९८६ है समय १२:५५ PM क्या आप मुझे मेरे  विवाह के बारे में बता पाएंगे...
> मेरा जन्म स्थान rourkela है...कृपया बताएं कब होगा मेरा विवाह...


आप का पूर्ण नाम क्या हे ये बताये

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र जरा विस्तार में बताएं..जैसे के अगले वर्ष कौन से माह में मेरे विवाह के योग बनते हैं..और लड़की का स्वभाव कैसा रहेगा..मेरा वैवाहिक जीवन कैसा रहेगा...क्या विवाह के उपरांत मेरी कार्य खेत्र में अग्रगति होगी ..आदि...


> भाई सा आप से अनुरोद हे १ साल के बाद ही आप शादी करे 
> और आप की पत्नी आप की उम्र से कम उम्र की होगी 
> और आप की होने वाली सन्तान बहुत ही चालक होगी 
> आप का विवाह जल्द ही संपन होगा

----------


## sushilnkt

> मित्र जरा विस्तार में बताएं..जैसे के अगले वर्ष कौन से माह में मेरे विवाह के योग बनते हैं..और लड़की का स्वभाव कैसा रहेगा..मेरा वैवाहिक जीवन कैसा रहेगा...क्या विवाह के उपरांत मेरी कार्य खेत्र में अग्रगति होगी ..आदि...


*आप की अपनी समता के अनुरूप आप को पद मिले गा आप के विवाह उपरान्त आप का भविष्य उज्वल होगा और आप का साथ साथी आप का वफादार होगा आप के हर कार्य में आप की मदद करे गा .... आप अपनी सोच को एक जगह पर स्तिर करे तब आप को जयादा फायदा होगा इस लिए आप मोती रतन का शांति के लिए और मन और एक जगह करे के लिए गोमेद रतन का चुनाव करे ... आप का जीवन मंगल मय हो मेरी सुभ कामना आप के साथ हे*

----------


## sushilnkt

> मित्र जरा विस्तार में बताएं..जैसे के अगले वर्ष कौन से माह में मेरे विवाह के योग बनते हैं..और लड़की का स्वभाव कैसा रहेगा..मेरा वैवाहिक जीवन कैसा रहेगा...क्या विवाह के उपरांत मेरी कार्य खेत्र में अग्रगति होगी ..आदि...


और आप से अनुरोद हे एकेले में रोज १०८ बार गायत्री के मन्त्र का जाप करे आप को हर कार्य में फायदा होगा ............

----------


## sushilnkt

*चलो दोस्तों आज में चलता हु अगर आप को मेरी बाते पसंद आती हे तो मुझे साथ दे में आप की बातो का जबाब दे सकू /
कल फिर मिले गे इस जगह इस टाइम तो तब तक के लिए सबा खेर ...................................*

----------


## sushilnkt

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर हाजिर हु आप की सेवा में ................*

----------


## sushilnkt

*जिस तरह संगीत में पंचम सुर को सबसे मीठा कहा गया है उसी प्रकार ज्योतिषशास्त्री कुण्डली में पंचम भाव को बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण बताते हैं। वास्तव मे पंचम भाव(Fifth House) हमारे जीवन में काफी महत्वपूर्ण स्थान रखता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*पंचम भाव ज्ञान का भाव है, ज्ञान जिससे जीवन की दिशा निर्देशित होती है उसका स्वामी होने से इस भाव की महत्ता काफी बढ़ जाती है। ज्योतिषशास्त्री कहते हैं, पंचम भाव को त्रिकोण स्थान भी कहा गया हैं(According to the Astrologer Fifth House is also called Tring House)। यह भाव बहुत ही शुभ माना गया है।पंचम भाव को बुद्धि स्थान कहा गया है। पंचम भाव से ही शिक्षा के सम्बन्ध में भी विचार किया जाता है तथा संतान के कारक भाव के रूप में भी पंचम भाव को स्थान दिया गया है(Place of Fifth House as a Significator of Birth)। 

अगर आपके जीवन में अचाचनक लाभ या अचानक हानि हो रही है तो इस स्थिति का भी आंकलन पंचम भाव से किया जाता है अर्थात पंचम भाव आकस्मिक लाभ.हानि के सम्बन्ध में भी प्रभाव रखता है.इन सबके अलावा पंचम भाव इसलिए भी विशेष स्थान रखता है क्योंकि इसी भाव से प्रेम की स्थिति का आंकलन किया जाता है, ज्योतिषशास्त्रिय  ं के अनुसार प्रेम सम्बन्ध के लिए पंचम भाव योगकारक होता है।(According to the Astrologer Fifth house is also useful for the Relationship of love)

आइये अब हम पंचम भाव से सम्बद्ध कुछ विषयों की विस्तार से व्याख्या कर लेते हैं.मान लीजिए आपने संतान के सम्बन्ध में प्रश्न किया, आपके प्रश्न को जानकर ज्योतिषशास्त्री प्रश्न कुण्डली बनाकर सबसे पहले लग्न स्पष्ट करते हैं(Astrologer first generate Ascendent in Prashana Kundli).लग्न स्पष्ट होने के पश्चात लग्न/लग्नेश के साथ ही पंचम भाव(Ascendent and Lord of Ascendent with Fifth House)/पंचमेश तथा संतान के कारक बृहस्पति की स्थिति का आंकलन किया जाता है.उपरोक्त भाव एवं ग्रह शुभ होकर बलवान स्थिति में हों तो आपको संतान सुख प्राप्त होता है.यदि ये भाव/ग्रह पाप पीड़ित या कमजोर स्थिति(Aflected and Debilitated planets) में हों तो सन्तान सुख में बाधा आती है।

अगर शिक्षा के सम्बन्ध में पंचम भाव से विचार करें तो लग्न/लग्नेश के साथ ही पंचम भाव/पंचमेश तथा शिक्षा के कारक ग्रह बुध एवं बृहस्पति(Mercury and Jupiter is the Significator of Education and Lord of Fifth House) की स्थिति से परिणाम ज्ञात होता है.उपरोक्त भाव एवं ग्रह शुभ स्थिति में होकर बलवान हों तो शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में बड़ी सफलता मिलती है, और सम्बन्धित भाव एवं ग्रह कमजोर स्थिति में हों या पाप पीड़ित हों तो शिक्षा के सम्बन्ध में रूकावटों का सामना करना पड़ता है.इन तथ्यों के अलावा यहां यह भी गौर करने योग्य विषय है कि अन्य ग्रहों का दृष्टि या युति(Aspect and Combination of Other Planets) द्वारा कोई सम्बन्ध तो नहीं बन रहा, अगर सम्बन्ध बन रहा है तो वह ग्रह लग्न का शत्रु (Enemy Of Ascendent) है या मित्र क्योंकि अन्य ग्रह काफी हद तक परिणाम को प्रभावित करते हैं.

इन दिनों शेयर बाज़र के प्रति लोगों में आकर्षण बढ़ता जा रहा है, अगर आप भी शेयर के मामलों में रूचि रखते हैं और जानना चाहते हैं कि बाज़ार में आपके शेयर की क्या स्थिति रहेगी, तो इस प्रश्न के जवाब में प्रश्नकुण्डली के सिद्धान्त के अनुसार लग्न/लग्नेश, पंचम भाव/पंचमेश तथा बृहस्पति का आंकलन किया जाता है.उपरोक्त भाव एवं ग्रह बलवान स्थिति में हों तो आपको शेयर से लाभ मिलता है, यदि सम्बन्धित भाव एवं ग्रहों की कमजोर स्थिति (Debilitated Status of house and Planets)हो तो शेयर में नुकसान की संभावना रहती है.
ज्योतिषशास्त्रिय  ं की मानें तो प्रश्न के अनुसार भाव कारक बदल जाते हैं(Changes in Significator house according to the Prashana), इसलिए इसे सावधानी से देखा जाता है.किसी भी प्रश्न का उत्तर भाव/भावेश के साथ ही कारक ग्रह के आंकलन के बिना अधूरा रहता है.कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि ज्योतिषशास्त्री वस्तु की अपेक्षा भाव कारक ग्रह की गणना कर लेते हैं इससे परिणाम में अंतर आ जाता है, अत: फलादेश करते समय हर छोटी छोटी बातों का ख्याल रखना आवश्यक होता है*

----------


## sushilnkt

*परिस्थितियों और लालसाओं के कारण हमारे अंदर इच्छाएं जन्म लेती रहती हैं, वास्तव में इच्छा आत्मा के समान अमर है जो कभी मरती नहीं है बल्कि स्वरूप बदल लेती है अर्थात जैसे ही आपकी एक इच्छा पूरी होती है दूसरी इच्छा जन्म ले लेती है.

हम मनुष्यों के पास शक्ति सीमित हैं और इच्छाएं अनंत इसलिए मजबूरीवश हम कई इच्छाओं को मन में ही दमित कर देते हैं, जब भी इच्छा प्रबल हो जाती हैं तो हम उसकी पूर्ति के संदर्भ में ज्योतिषियों से सम्पर्क करते हैं.

ज्योतिषाचार्य बताते हैं कि आपकी कौन सी इच्छा पूर्ण होगी और कौन सी नहीं यह आपकी कुण्डली में लिखा होता है. इस संदर्भ में प्रश्न कुण्डली बहुत ही उपयोगी (Relevance of prashna kundali for the fulfillment of human desire) है इससे इच्छा पूर्ति के सम्बन्ध में तुरंत फलादेश मिल जाता है.

ज्योतिषशास्त्री बताते हैं कि प्रश्न कुण्डली में एकादश भाव से इच्छा के सम्बन्ध में विचार (Eleventh house determines the desire of man) किया जाता है तथा बृहस्पति को इच्छापूर्ति (Jupiter is said to be the desire fulfillment planent) का ग्रह माना जाता है.

ज्योतिष सिद्धान्त के अनुसार एकादश/एकादशेश (Eleventh house/Lord of eleventh house), बृहस्पति (Jupiter) आपकी प्रश्न कुण्डली में शुभ होकर स्थित हों तो आपकी इच्छा पूरी होती हैं. इच्छापूर्ति से होने वाले लाभ के लिए आपकी कुण्डली में लग्न/लग्नेश का शुभ (Auspiciousness of ascendant/Lord of ascendant for fulfillment of desire is required) स्थिति में होना आवश्यक माना गया है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*ज्योतिशास्त्रियो   के अनुसार आपकी कुण्डली के एकादश भाव में जो ग्रह होते हैं उसके अनुरूप ही आपकी इच्छा साकार होती हैं. इस संदर्भ में विभिन्न ग्रहों की स्थिति से विचार करें तो इस भाव में सूर्य की उपस्थिति होने से सरकार और सरकारी तंत्र से सम्बन्धित इच्छाओं की पूर्ति होती है,

इसी प्रकार आपकी कुण्डली के एकादश भाव में चन्द्रमा (Moon in eleventh house) उपस्थित है तो आपकी समाजिक इच्छाएं पूरी होती हैं. मंगल (Mars in eleventh house) शुभ होकर उपस्थित होने से अगर आपके मन में किसी सम्मान एवं पद की प्राप्ति की इच्छा है तो आपकी इच्छा पूरी होती है क्योंकि इस भाव में मंगल शक्तिशाली होता है.

एकादश भाव में बुध (Mercury in eleventh house) की उपस्थिति इस बात का द्योतक है कि आपकी इच्छाएं बहुत जल्द पूरी होंगी और इसमें आपको मित्रों से सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। आप अगर स्त्री पक्ष से लाभ की इच्छा रखते हैं तो आपकी कुण्डली के इस भाव में शुक्र (Venus in eleventh house) की उपस्थिति आवश्यक है, शुक्र के इस भाव में उपस्थित होने से महिला अधिकारी से भी आपको लाभ मिलता है।

शनि की उपस्थिति (Saturn in eleventh house) से आपकी इच्छाएं पूरी होती हैं परंतु इसके लिए आपको काफी परिश्रम करना होता है. अगर आप राजनीति के क्षेत्र से सम्बन्धित कोई इच्छा रखते हैं तो इसकी पूर्ति तभी संभव हो पाती है जबकि आपकी कुण्डली के एकादश भाव में राहु मौजूद हो. आध्यात्मिक इच्छा की पूर्ति के सम्बन्ध में इस भाव में केतु की स्थिति से विचार किया जाता है.

ज्योतिषाचार्यों के मतानुसार एकादश भाव में शुभ ग्रह हों अथवा पाप ग्रह दोंनों ही शुभ फल प्रदान करते हैं। एकादश भाव पर ग्रहों की दृष्टि भी इच्छा पूर्ति के संदर्भ में प्रभाव डालती हैं। इस भाव पर बृहस्पति एवं चन्द्र (Aspects of Jupiter and Moon) की दृष्टि शीघ्र एवं निश्चित फल देने वाली कही जाती है। इस भाव में कोई भी ग्रह तभी इच्छा पूर्ति में बाधा उत्पन्न करते हैं जबकि वे नीच राशि में हों अथवा एकादशेश नीच राशि में हों या अस्त हों।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*दोस्तों अपने मन की बात बोलो और अपने जीवन के बारे में जानो*

----------


## sushilnkt

*क्या आप ने अपने जीवन में होने वाली पेशानियो से परेशान हे तो आप अपने प्रशन मेरे सामने रखे में आप को उनके जबाब दुगा ..*

----------


## sushilnkt

में आप का इंतजार कर रह हु

----------


## sushilnkt

*इच्छा पूर्ण हो पाएगी अथवा नहीं जानिए प्रश्न कुण्डली से! (Fulfillment of desire through prashna kundali)*

----------


## sushilnkt

*परिस्थितियों और लालसाओं के कारण हमारे अंदर इच्छाएं जन्म लेती रहती हैं, वास्तव में इच्छा आत्मा के समान अमर है जो कभी मरती नहीं है बल्कि स्वरूप बदल लेती है अर्थात जैसे ही आपकी एक इच्छा पूरी होती है दूसरी इच्छा जन्म ले लेती है.

हम मनुष्यों के पास शक्ति सीमित हैं और इच्छाएं अनंत इसलिए मजबूरीवश हम कई इच्छाओं को मन में ही दमित कर देते हैं, जब भी इच्छा प्रबल हो जाती हैं तो हम उसकी पूर्ति के संदर्भ में ज्योतिषियों से सम्पर्क करते हैं.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*ज्योतिषाचार्य बताते हैं कि आपकी कौन सी इच्छा पूर्ण होगी और कौन सी नहीं यह आपकी कुण्डली में लिखा होता है. इस संदर्भ में प्रश्न कुण्डली बहुत ही उपयोगी (Relevance of prashna kundali for the fulfillment of human desire) है इससे इच्छा पूर्ति के सम्बन्ध में तुरंत फलादेश मिल जाता है.

ज्योतिषशास्त्री बताते हैं कि प्रश्न कुण्डली में एकादश भाव से इच्छा के सम्बन्ध में विचार (Eleventh house determines the desire of man) किया जाता है तथा बृहस्पति को इच्छापूर्ति (Jupiter is said to be the desire fulfillment planent) का ग्रह माना जाता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*ज्योतिष सिद्धान्त के अनुसार एकादश/एकादशेश (Eleventh house/Lord of eleventh house), बृहस्पति (Jupiter) आपकी प्रश्न कुण्डली में शुभ होकर स्थित हों तो आपकी इच्छा पूरी होती हैं. इच्छापूर्ति से होने वाले लाभ के लिए आपकी कुण्डली में लग्न/लग्नेश का शुभ (Auspiciousness of ascendant/Lord of ascendant for fulfillment of desire is required) स्थिति में होना आवश्यक माना गया है.

ज्योतिशास्त्रियो   के अनुसार आपकी कुण्डली के एकादश भाव में जो ग्रह होते हैं उसके अनुरूप ही आपकी इच्छा साकार होती हैं. इस संदर्भ में विभिन्न ग्रहों की स्थिति से विचार करें तो इस भाव में सूर्य की उपस्थिति होने से सरकार और सरकारी तंत्र से सम्बन्धित इच्छाओं की पूर्ति होती है,*

----------


## sushilnkt

*इसी प्रकार आपकी कुण्डली के एकादश भाव में चन्द्रमा (Moon in eleventh house) उपस्थित है तो आपकी समाजिक इच्छाएं पूरी होती हैं. मंगल (Mars in eleventh house) शुभ होकर उपस्थित होने से अगर आपके मन में किसी सम्मान एवं पद की प्राप्ति की इच्छा है तो आपकी इच्छा पूरी होती है क्योंकि इस भाव में मंगल शक्तिशाली होता है.

एकादश भाव में बुध (Mercury in eleventh house) की उपस्थिति इस बात का द्योतक है कि आपकी इच्छाएं बहुत जल्द पूरी होंगी और इसमें आपको मित्रों से सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। आप अगर स्त्री पक्ष से लाभ की इच्छा रखते हैं तो आपकी कुण्डली के इस भाव में शुक्र (Venus in eleventh house) की उपस्थिति आवश्यक है, शुक्र के इस भाव में उपस्थित होने से महिला अधिकारी से भी आपको लाभ मिलता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*शनि की उपस्थिति (Saturn in eleventh house) से आपकी इच्छाएं पूरी होती हैं परंतु इसके लिए आपको काफी परिश्रम करना होता है. अगर आप राजनीति के क्षेत्र से सम्बन्धित कोई इच्छा रखते हैं तो इसकी पूर्ति तभी संभव हो पाती है जबकि आपकी कुण्डली के एकादश भाव में राहु मौजूद हो. आध्यात्मिक इच्छा की पूर्ति के सम्बन्ध में इस भाव में केतु की स्थिति से विचार किया जाता है.

ज्योतिषाचार्यों के मतानुसार एकादश भाव में शुभ ग्रह हों अथवा पाप ग्रह दोंनों ही शुभ फल प्रदान करते हैं। एकादश भाव पर ग्रहों की दृष्टि भी इच्छा पूर्ति के संदर्भ में प्रभाव डालती हैं। इस भाव पर बृहस्पति एवं चन्द्र (Aspects of Jupiter and Moon) की दृष्टि शीघ्र एवं निश्चित फल देने वाली कही जाती है। इस भाव में कोई भी ग्रह तभी इच्छा पूर्ति में बाधा उत्पन्न करते हैं जबकि वे नीच राशि में हों अथवा एकादशेश नीच राशि में हों या अस्त हों।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*संसार में शायद ही कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति होगा जो धन की अभिलाषा नहीं रखता हो। सन्यासी ही होंगे जिन्हें धन की अभिलाषा नहीं होती है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*गृहस्थ अर्थात सांसारिक जीवन व्यतीत करने वाला हर मनुष्य चाहता है कि उन्हें लक्ष्मी की कृपा दृष्टि प्राप्त हो। लक्ष्मी की कृपा की कामना भले ही हम सभी करें परंतु लक्ष्मी की दया हर किसी को बराबर नहीं मिलती है। अपनी आर्थिक समस्याओं से सम्बन्धित प्रश्नों को लेकर अक्सर हम आप ज्योतिषाचार्यों से सम्पर्क करते हैं। आप जब आर्थिक मुद्दों को लेकर ज्योतिषियों के पास जाते हैं तब वे किस प्रकार से फलादेश (Phaladesh) सुनाते हैं आईये इस पर दृष्टि डालते हैं।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*ज्योतिर्विदों के मतानुसार धन के विषय में जब विचार करना होता है तब सभी भावों पर दृष्टि (Importance on all houses for considering wealth) रखनी होती है। धन के सम्बन्ध में हर भाव अलग अलग स्थिति बयां करता है जैसे प्रथम भाव स्वअर्जित धन का संकेत देता है तो द्वितीय भाव जमा पूंजी (Second house says about deposit and capital) के संदर्भ में बताता है.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*इसी प्रकार तृतीय भाव (Third house) पराक्रम द्वारा अर्जित धन के विषय में, चतुर्थ भाव (Fourth house) से सम्पत्ति, पंचम भाव (Fifth house) से अकस्मात धन लाभ,षष्टम (Sixth house) से शत्रु से धन लाभ, सप्तम भाव (Seventh house) से व्यवसाय में धन लाभ, अष्टम भाव (8th house) से विरासत में प्राप्त धन, नवम भाव (Ninth house) से भाग्य द्वारा धन, दशम भाव (Tenth house) से नौकरी या सरकार से धन, एकादश भाव (11th house) से कार्य में धन लाभ तथा द्वादश भाव (12th house) से विदेश में धन लाभ का संकेत प्राप्त होता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*इन तथ्यों से ज्ञात होता है कि हमारी कुण्डली के हर भाव में धन का संकेत होता है। धन का कारक बृहस्पति को (Jupiter is the significator of wealth) माना गया है, कुण्डली के किसी भी भाव में बृहस्पति बलवान होकर स्थित होने से धन का लाभ होता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली के अनुसार जब आप जानना चाहते हैं कि किस व्यक्ति से आपको धन लाभ मिलेगा, उस समय द्वितीय भाव(Second house) संकेत देता है कि आपको संयुक्त रूप से कुटुम्ब जन से धन प्राप्त होगा। तृतीय भाव (Third house) बतता है कि छोटे भाई/बहनों से धन मिलेगा। चतुर्थ भाव (4rth house) से माता या ससुर से धन मिलने का भान होता है तो पंचम भाव (5th house) से संतान से धन, षष्टम (Sixth house) से बैंक से कर्ज के रूप में धन, सप्तम (7th house) से पत्नी से धन, अष्टम भाव (8th house) से ससुराल से धन, नवम भाव(Ninth house) से साले/बहनोई से धन, एकादश (11th house) भाव से मित्र का धन तथा द्वादश भाव (12th house) से अनैतिक तरीके से धन लाभ का ज्ञान मिलता है।*

----------


## sushilnkt

ज्योतिषशास्त्री बताते हैं कि किसी व्यक्ति से धन लाभ के संदर्भ में आपके भाव/भावेश (House/House Lord) के साथ ही कारक ग्रह भी बलवान होकर शुभ होना चाहिए, इसे आप एक उदाहरण से समझ सकते हैं मान लीजिए आपको अपने बड़े भाई या बड़ी बहन से धन लाभ देखना है तो इसके लिए एकादश भाव एवं एकादशेश के साथ ही इनके कारक गुरू के बल पर भी दृष्टि रखनी होगी।

----------


## sushilnkt

*धन लाभ के विषय में दूसरे ग्रहों की एकादश भाव पर दृष्टि या भावेश के साथ युति या दृष्टि से भी विचार करना होता है। उपरोक्त भाव/ग्रहों का परिणाम संयुक्त रूप से अनुकूल आता है तो आपको धन का लाभ होता है। इस स्थिति में परिणाम प्रतिकूल आने से धन हानि होने की संभावना रहती है।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई आज आपका सूत्र पूरा देख पाया हूँ, कई दिन से नेट मैं समस्या थी, आपने बहुत ही सरल तरीके से ज्योतिष जेसे कठिन बिस्य को avf forum के सदस्यो के सामने प्रस्तुत किया है, जन उपयोगी , ओर दुर्लभ साहित्य का दर्शन कराने हेतु आपको धन्यवाद....आभार॥

----------


## sushilnkt

*धन लाभ के संदर्भ में एक तथ्य यह भी है कि लग्न/लग्नेश शुभ (Auspiciousnes of Ascendant/Lord of Ascendant) होकर बलवान स्थिति में हों तो व्यक्ति स्वयं ही धन अर्जन करता है। धन लाभ की स्थिति के सम्बन्ध में नवम भाव/नवमेश का बलवान होना भी उत्तम माना जाता है।

तथ्यों के अध्ययन से ज्ञात होता है कि धन के लाभ के लिए हमारी कुण्डली में काफी संभावनाएं हैं। अपनी प्रश्न कुण्डली को जानकर हम धन के संदर्भ में सकारात्मक प्रयास कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई आज आपका सूत्र पूरा देख पाया हूँ, कई दिन से नेट मैं समस्या थी, आपने बहुत ही सरल तरीके से ज्योतिष जेसे कठिन बिस्य को avf forum के सदस्यो के सामने प्रस्तुत किया है, जन उपयोगी , ओर दुर्लभ साहित्य का दर्शन कराने हेतु आपको धन्यवाद....आभार॥


आप का बहुत बहुत आभार हे की आपने यहाँ आकर अपनी अमूल्य विचार दिए/
आप से उमीद करता हु की आप लोगो को यहाँ लाये जिनसे उनकी समस्या का निवारण किया जा सके /
और उनको भारत की एक महत्व पूरण ज्ञान के बारे में बताया जा सके/
जिसके द्वारा भारत ने पुरे विश्व में परचम लहराया था और लराह हे

----------


## sushilnkt

आज में एक दोस्त के बारे में बताता हु जिन होने मेरे से कुछ पुच्छा हे 
अपने लाइफ के बारे में ....

----------


## sushilnkt

*नाम - राजवीर (तेजस)
जन्म तारीख - ०४-०८-१९८४ 
जन्म - पलिताना*

----------


## amol05

*मित्रों इस सूत्र के माध्यम से में इतना कहाँ चौंगा की जिनका मूलांक ५ व ८ हो वे केवल ५ व ८ मूलांक वाले व्यक्ति से ही विवाह करे अन्य मूलांक वाले व्यक्ति से नहीं*

----------


## sushilnkt

आप पर केतु का प्रभाव जयादा हे इस लिए में आप को सलाह दुगा की आप उधार लेना और देना कम ही करे .. ये आप के जीवन में परेशानिया पैदा करे गा ...
आप अपने स्वयम के प्रयतन करते रहे तो आप को बहुत जल्द काम में सफलता मिले गी अपने विश्वास का साथ न छोड़े ..
विवाह में .......... आप के ऊपर मंगल का प्रभाव होने के कारन आप की शादी में विलम्ब होगा .. तथा आप के जीवन में आप के साथ के साथ समध विच्छेद हो सकता हे 
परन्तु आप उस समंद विच्छेद को मिटा भी सकते हे और अपने वैवाहिक जीवन को खुशहाल बना सकते हे एक बात और आप को अपनी संतान से कठिनाई का सामना करना होगा ....................

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप को में एक सलाह दुगा की अपने को सरीर के अधिक ना थकाए .. नहीं तो आप के स्वस्था को खतरा बना रहे गा ....................
आप के लिए रविवार और सोमवार शुभ हे , शनिवार आप के लिए अच्छा काम करने के लिए शुभ हे 
आप मोती रतन को दारण करे 
आप का जीवन मगल मय हो में इश्वर से प्राथना करता हु*

----------


## sushilnkt

*क्या आप को सूत्र पसंद नहीं आ रहा हे आ रहा हे तो अपने अमूल्य विचार दे में आप का इंतजार कर रहा हु*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *क्या आप को सूत्र पसंद नहीं आ रहा हे आ रहा हे तो अपने अमूल्य विचार दे में आप का इंतजार कर रहा हु*


भाई सूत्र काफी अच्छा है, आप रिप्लाइ का ईन्तजार ना करे...सिर्फ रचनात्म्क लेख की तरफ ध्यान दे...ईस विभाग मैं चित्रो के विभाग के मुक़ाबले कम रिप्लाइ आएगी...

----------


## MALLIKA

नाम - प्रिया
जन्म तारीख - 10-08-1984
जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ !

----------


## sushilnkt

> नाम - प्रिया
> जन्म तारीख - 10-08-1984
> जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ !


आपने जन्म टाइम नहीं बताया हे वो भी बताये .. उसके बाद में आप को आप के बारे में लिखता हु

----------


## MALLIKA

नाम - प्रिया
जन्म तारीख - 10-08-1984
जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ !

----------


## draculla

वाह बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है!
मेरी तरफ से + रेप

----------


## sushilnkt

> नाम - प्रिया
> जन्म तारीख - 10-08-1984
> जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
> जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ !


 आप को कुछ देर में आकर देख लेना आपके बारे में लिख दू गा

----------


## sushilnkt

> वाह बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है!
> मेरी तरफ से + रेप


आप का बहुत बहुत थैंक्स जो आप ने अपने अमूल्य विचार दिए

----------


## sushilnkt

नाम - प्रिया
जन्म तारीख - 10-08-1984
जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ !

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *प्रिया
आप के जीवन में आर्थिक उतार चढ़ाव आते रहे गे ... लेकिन आप के भाग्य आप का साथ देगा जिस के कारन आप को शीग्रता से धन आये गा और आप जल्द खर्च भी कर देती हे आप को अपने ऊपर आर्थिक कण्ट्रोल करना होगा ... 
आप का विवाह चाँद के प्रभाव से जल्दी हो जाये गा .. आप अपने साथी का आवश्यकता से अधिक ख्याल रहे गी .. आप का साथी कभी कभी भावनात्मक हो सकता हे 
राहू के प्रभाव से आप की संतान गुणों से भरपूर तथा कुटिल होगी ...* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप का लगन चाँद से हे इस कारन आप चाँद की भाती १५ दिन सही और १५ दिन आप का स्वस्था ख़राब हो सकता हे ...
आप क्रय विक्रय मंगलवार को करे .. बुधवार को यात्रा ... शनिवार को धन लगाये ....
सोमवार व् रविवार को कभी नया काम ना करे ये आप के लिए अशुभ हे ..
आप का शुभ रंग सफेद हे ... लाल और नीला भी आप के लिए शुभ हे ... 
आप को हिरा रतन धारण करे ...
मोती भी धारण कर सकती हे जो आप के स्वस्था का ख्याल रखे गा*  :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *एक लोकोक्ति है कि धन गया कुछ न गया, मान गया तो सब गया. धन तो आप किसी भी तरह कैसे भी कार्य करके अर्जित कर सकते हैं परंतु मान सम्मान आसानी से नसीब नहीं होता है.

मान सम्मान वह चीज़ है जो धरती से चले जाने के बाद भी कायम रहता है. आखिरी सांस में भी हम इसे अपने साथ लेकर जाना चाहते हैं, इस प्रयास में कु्छ विरले की कामयाब हो पाते हैं. जीवन में कई प्रकार की परिस्थितयों से हमें रूबरू होना पड़ता है, जिनसे कभी तो हमें मान सम्मान मिलता है तो कभी आहत पहुंचता है. ज्योतिष कहता है कि हमें इस धरती पर जो मान सम्मान मिलता है वह हमें हमारी कुण्डली में स्थित ग्रहों के प्रभाव से मिलता है.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *ज्योतिष के अनुसार प्रश्न कुण्डली में मान सम्मान के लिए दशम भाव(Tenth house says about honour and respect) से विचार किया जाता है. प्रश्न कुण्डली में दशम भाव/ दशमेश शुभ (Tenth house/Lord of tenth house) स्थिति में हों तो आपको समाज से मान सम्मान प्राप्त होता है साथ ही आपको सरकारी क्षेत्र से भी आदर सम्मान प्राप्त होता है.

दशम भाव के विषय में यह कहा जाता है कि इसमें चाहे शुभ ग्रह हों अथवा अशुभ ग्रह दोनों ही स्थिति में आपको अनुकूल फल की प्राप्ति होती है.

दशम भाव में विभिन्न ग्रहों की स्थिति के अनुसार मान सम्मान पर विचार करें तो पाते हैं कि इस भाव में सूर्य की स्थिति (Sun in tenth house) होने से आपको सरकारी क्षेत्र में मान सम्मान के साथ साथ लाभ मिलता है क्योंकि इस भाव में सूर्य काफी शाक्तिशाली होता है. चन्द्रमा के दशम भाव में (Moon in tenth house) होने से आपको समाज में प्रतिष्ठा व आदर प्राप्त होता है. सूर्य के समान दशम भाव में मंगल (Mars in tenth house) भी बली होता है जो आपको समाज में उच्च पद एवं सम्मान दिलाता है.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

*दशम भाव में शनि, राहु, केतु (Saturn, Rahu. Ketu in tenth house )की मौजूदगी से मान सम्मान के संदर्भ आपको क्या परिणाम प्राप्त होता है, इस पर एक दृष्टि डालते हैं. शनि इस भाव में होने से आपको कर्मयोगी बनाता है अर्थात आपसे काफी परिश्रम करवाता है.

इस तरह की स्थिति होने से आप सेवा भाव रखने वाले होते हैं तथा श्रमिक वर्ग में लोकप्रियता हासिल करते हैं. इस भाव में राहु (Rahu in tenth house) की उपस्थिति होने से आप राजनीति के क्षेत्र में यश पाते हैं, इस स्थिति के होने पर अगर आप प्रत्यक्ष रूप से राजनीति में नहीं भी हों तो राजनीतिज्ञों से अप्रत्यक्ष सम्बन्ध होने के कारण यश प्राप्त करते हैं. आध्यात्मिक क्षेत्र में मान-सम्मान के लिए दशम भाव में केतु (Ketu in tenth house) की उपस्थिति आवश्यक मानी गयी है.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *ज्योतिषविद मानते हैं कि दशम भाव में शुभ ग्रह शुभ स्थिति में होने से शुभ फल प्रदान करते हैं जबकि अशुभ स्थिति में होने से अशुभ परिणाम प्रदान करते हैं. भारतीय ज्योतिष परम्परा के अनुसार 1, 4, 7, 10 केन्द्रीय भाव (Kendra Bhava) कहे जाते हैं. 10 भाव केन्द्रीय भाव होने से यहां बुध और बृहस्पति (Mercury and Jupiter both are some extent afflicted in central place of chart) को कुछ दोष लगता है,

पंरतु ज्योतिशास्त्री कहते हैं कि प्रश्न कुण्डली में लग्न द्विस्वभाव (Ascendant is not dual nature in prashna kundali) का नहीं हो तो दशम भाव में दोनों ग्रह उत्तम फल देते हैं. शुक्र भी दशम भाव में कमजोर (Venus is debilitate in tenth house) होता है जिससे शुभ ग्रह बुध, शुक्र, गुरू दशम भाव में परिस्थिति के अनुसार फल देते हैं.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *दशम भाव को कर्म भाव (Tenth house is treated as karma bhava) माना गया है. व्यक्ति अपने कर्मों के द्वारा भी मान अथवा अपमान को प्राप्त करता है. मान सम्मान के संदर्भ में एवं प्रसिद्धि के लिए आपकी कुण्डली में दशम भाव/दशमेश के साथ ही लग्न/लग्नेश भी शुभ तथा बलवान स्थिति में होना आवश्यक कहा गया है.

मान सम्मान के विषय में ज्योतिष का एक अन्य सिद्धान्त यह बताया जाता है कि केन्द्र स्थान (Cetral place in the chart) में शुभ ग्रह पीड़ित हो जाते हैं तथा पापी ग्रह फलदायी होते हैं. दशम भाव केन्द्र स्थान कहलता (Tenth house is said to be the central place in the chart) है जहां पापी ग्रह फलदायी होते हैं.

निष्कर्ष के तौर पर देखें तो प्रश्न कुण्डली से मान सम्मान के विषय में यही बात सामने उभरकर आती है कि दशम भाव में ग्रह शुभ हैं तो आपको शुभ फल प्राप्त होगा और अशुभ हैं तो मान सम्मान प्राप्त करने हेतु आपको काफी प्रयासरत रहना होगा.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *जैसे किसी स्कूल अथवा कालेज को सुचारू पूर्वक चलाने के लिए अलग अलग संकाय या विभाग का निर्माण किया जाता है और उनका कार्य बँटा होता है।कुण्डली में भी 12 घर यानी 12 भाव (12th houses) होते हैं।

कुण्डली के सभी भाव का अपना महत्व (specific relevance of house) होता है, हर भाव के पास अपना विभाग होता है जैसे द्वितीय भाव के पास धन, कुटुम्ब परिवार एवं वाणी का विभाग होता है उसी प्रकार तृतीय भाव के पास कुछ विभाग हैं।* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *तृतीय भाव इन्हीं विभागों यानी विषयों के सम्बन्ध में प्रभाव उत्पन्न करता है। प्रश्न कुण्डली में तृतीय भाव किस कदर महत्व रखता यहां हम इसकी विवेचना करते हैं।

ज्योतिर्विदों के अनुसार प्रश्न कुण्डली में तृतीय भाव छोटे भाई/बहन, छोटी दूरी की यात्राएं, पराक्रम एवं परिवर्तन के विषय (Third house says about brother and sister, journey and strength) में संकेत देता है। कुण्डली में तृतीय भाव का कारक मंगल (Mars is the significator of third house) ग्रह होता है। इस भाव पर वैदिक ज्योतिष के सामान्य नियम लागू होते हैं।* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *प्रश्न कुण्डली में प्रश्न के आधार पर जब तृतीय भाव कार्य भाव के रूप में कार्य करता है तब भाव सम्बन्धी प्रश्न का फल स्पष्ट रूप से प्रदर्शित करता है। इसे समझने के लिए हम एक उदाहरण लेते हैं मान लीजिए आपने जानना चाहा कि आपके अपने अपने छोटे भाई/बहनों के साथ कैसे सम्बन्ध रहेंगे।

इस प्रश्न का जवाब देने के लिए ज्योतिष महोदय प्रश्न के समय के आधार पर प्रश्न कुण्डली का निर्माण करेंगे। चूंकि प्रश्न का सम्बन्ध छोटे भाई/बहन से है इसलिए तृतीय भाव कार्य भाव (Karya Bhava) के रूप में कार्य करेगा। यहां गौर तलब बात है कि मंगल चूंकि छोटे भाई/बहनों का कारक है इसलिए इसका भी महत्वपूर्ण प्रभाव रहेगा।* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *लग्न/लग्नेश (Ascendnt and ascendant Lord), तृतीय भाव/तृतीयेश (Third house and Lord of third house) तथा मंगल यदि शुभ होकर बलवान स्थिति में हो तो आपके अपने भाई/बहनों से उत्तम सम्बन्ध रहते हैं। इस संदर्भ में कहा जाता है कि कुण्डली में भाव एवं ग्रह जितने शुभ स्थिति में होंगे आपके सम्बन्ध उतने ही अच्छे रहते हैं। उपरोक्त भाव एवं ग्रह अशुभ स्थिति में या कमजोर हों तो सम्बन्धों में तनाव की स्थिति रहती है।* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *जिस प्रकार से हमने इस प्रश्न का उत्तर ज्ञात किया, इसी प्रकार इस भाव से सम्बन्धित अन्य प्रश्नों का उत्तर भी सामान्य सिद्धान्त के अनुसार प्राप्त कर सकते हैं अर्थात प्रश्न छोटी दूरी की यात्राओं से सम्बन्धित हो या परिवर्तन से, सभी में एक ही नियम लागू होता है।
ज्योतिषाचार्य की मानें तो प्रश्न के उत्तर या फल के घटित होने के बारे में जानने के लिए चन्द्रमा (Moon) से विचार किया जाता है, यहां भी आप तथ्य को समझने के लिए उदाहरण पर दृष्टिपात कर सकते हैं मान लीजिए आपने प्रश्न किया कि सामान्य तौर पर छोटी दूरी की यात्रा करना लाभप्रद रहेगा।* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *प्रश्न का जवाब ढूंढने के लिए प्रश्न कुण्डली के सिद्धान्त का अनुसरण करते हुए सबसे पहले लग्न/लग्नेश, तृतीय भाव/तृतीयेश एवं कारक मंगल ग्रह (Mars) की स्थिति का विश्लेषण किया जाएगा। उपरोक्त भाव एवं ग्रह शुभ होकर बलवान स्थिति में हैं तो आपके लिए छोटी दूरी की यात्राएं लाभकारी रहती हैं।

चन्द्रमा की तृतीय भाव (Moon in third house) या तृतीयेश पर दृष्टि हो तो यात्रा में सफल होने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। इस संदर्भ में माना गया है कि किसी कार्य को सफल बनाने के लिए चन्द्रमा की दृष्टि महत्वपूर्ण होती है क्योंकि चन्द्रमा की दृष्टि से सफलता की निश्चितता का पता चलता है।* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *प्रश्न कुण्डली के कृष्णमूर्ति पद्धति से इन्हीं प्रश्नों का जब हम जवाब ढूंढते हैं तब वैदिक सिद्धान्त से अलग इसमें ग्रहों की अपेक्षा नक्षत्रों (Nakshatras) का विश्लेषण किया जाता है। इसमें नक्षत्र भागेश को फलादेश (Phaladesh) की दृष्टि से सर्वाधिक महत्व दिया जाता है क्योंकि इसमें प्रश्न का परिणाम क्या होगा यह नक्षत्र भागेश तय करता है। नक्षत्र भागेश नक्षत्र (Bhogesh Nakshatras) का ही भाग होता है।
प्रश्न कुण्डली की दोनों पद्धतियां प्रचलन में हैं ज्योतिषशास्त्री अपनी इच्छा, व्यक्तिगत ज्ञान एवं अनुभव के आधार पर जिस पद्धति से चाहें तृतीय भाव का आंकलन कर सकते हैं।* :bloom:

----------


## santosh143

सूत्र पर देरी से आने के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र
आपने अंक ज्योतिष पर बहुत अछि जानकारी दी है.
वैसे अंक ज्योतिष मेरे दिमाग के बहार की बात है.
मगर मैंने आपका पूरा सूत्र पढ़ा , पढ़कर मुझे ऐसा लगता  है की ये बहुत कामकी चीज है ?
अगर आप अंक ज्योतिष से मेरे विवाह के बारे में बताएँगे तो मुझे ख़ुशी होगी.
उसके लिए आपको जो भी जानकारी काहिहे में देनेकिये तयार हु.
धन्यवाद.....!

----------


## sushilnkt

> सूत्र पर देरी से आने के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा मित्र
> आपने अंक ज्योतिष पर बहुत अछि जानकारी दी है.
> वैसे अंक ज्योतिष मेरे दिमाग के बहार की बात है.
> मगर मैंने आपका पूरा सूत्र पढ़ा , पढ़कर मुझे ऐसा लगता  है की ये बहुत कामकी चीज है ?
> अगर आप अंक ज्योतिष से मेरे विवाह के बारे में बताएँगे तो मुझे ख़ुशी होगी.
> उसके लिए आपको जो भी जानकारी काहिहे में देनेकिये तयार हु.
> धन्यवाद.....!


भाई सा आप अपनी जन्म तारीख और डेट ओ टाइम और जन्म की जगह का नाम बता दे ..................

----------


## raju143

मेरा नाम laxmi narayan मेरी होनी वाली पत्नी  का नाम padama हमारी जोड़ी केसी होगी

----------


## MALLIKA

> *प्रिया
> आप के जीवन में आर्थिक उतार चढ़ाव आते रहे गे ... लेकिन आप के भाग्य आप का साथ देगा जिस के कारन आप को शीग्रता से धन आये गा और आप जल्द खर्च भी कर देती हे आप को अपने ऊपर आर्थिक कण्ट्रोल करना होगा ... 
> आप का विवाह चाँद के प्रभाव से जल्दी हो जाये गा .. आप अपने साथी का आवश्यकता से अधिक ख्याल रहे गी .. आप का साथी कभी कभी भावनात्मक हो सकता हे 
> राहू के प्रभाव से आप की संतान गुणों से भरपूर तथा कुटिल होगी ...*





> *आप का लगन चाँद से हे इस कारन आप चाँद की भाती १५ दिन सही और १५ दिन आप का स्वस्था ख़राब हो सकता हे ...
> आप क्रय विक्रय मंगलवार को करे .. बुधवार को यात्रा ... शनिवार को धन लगाये ....
> सोमवार व् रविवार को कभी नया काम ना करे ये आप के लिए अशुभ हे ..
> आप का शुभ रंग सफेद हे ... लाल और नीला भी आप के लिए शुभ हे ... 
> आप को हिरा रतन धारण करे ...
> मोती भी धारण कर सकती हे जो आप के स्वस्था का ख्याल रखे गा*




कृपया मेरी कुंडली की पूरी व्याख्या कर दे !
सभी भावो के फल लिखे तथा लगन ,धन भाव , चतुर्थ भाव , पंचम भाव , सप्तम भाव , अष्टम भाव ,
दशम भाव , एकादश भाव और द्वादश भाव के बारे में क्रम वार बताने की कृपा करे !

तथा उसके बाद मुझे अपनी कुंडली पर भी कुछ व्याख्या करने का मौका दे !

आपकी

" मल्लिका "

----------


## sushilnkt

> कृपया मेरी कुंडली की पूरी व्याख्या कर दे !
> सभी भावो के फल लिखे तथा लगन ,धन भाव , चतुर्थ भाव , पंचम भाव , सप्तम भाव , अष्टम भाव ,
> दशम भाव , एकादश भाव और द्वादश भाव के बारे में क्रम वार बताने की कृपा करे !
> 
> तथा उसके बाद मुझे अपनी कुंडली पर भी कुछ व्याख्या करने का मौका दे !
> 
> आपकी
> 
> " मल्लिका "


*मल्लिका जी में आप की बात से सहमत तो हु और आप के बारे में हर भाव के बारे में लिख भी दू गा ....
लेकिन आप ने ये नहीं बताया की आप को मेरी बात जो मेने आप के बारे में लिखी हे उसके बारे में तो कुछ बोले और 
जब आप हर भाव के बारे में लिख दू तो उस पर अपनी व्याख्या दे सकती हे*

----------


## sushilnkt

*संसार में शायद ही कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति होगा जो यह नहीं जानना चाहता हो कि उसकी आयु कितनी होगी, शायद आपके मन में भी यह उत्सुकता होगी.आपने भी कभी न कभी किसी को हाथ दिखाकर जानना चाहा होगा कि जीवन रेखा कितनी लम्बी है.* :bloom: :partly_cloudy:

----------


## sushilnkt

*अगर आप अपनी इस उत्सुकता को शांत करना चाहते हैं तो प्रश्न कुण्डली के माध्यम से इसे आसानी से जान सकते हैं.

ज्योतिष शास्त्री कहते हैं कि ज्योतिष सिद्धान्त के अनुसार इस प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए परंतु मनुष्य जिज्ञासु प्राणी है अत: अपनी जिज्ञासा को शांत करने के लिए मनुष्य प्रश्न कुण्डली की सहायता ले सकता है.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रश्न कुण्डली में आयु और मृत्यु के सम्बन्ध में अष्टम भाव (Eighth house determines the span of life) से विचार जाता है. शनि ग्रह को आयु का कारक (Saturn is the significator of span of life) माना जाता है.

कुण्डली मे अष्टम भाव/अष्टमेश (8th house and Lord of 8th house) तथा शनि के साथ ही यदि लग्न/लग्नेश (Ascendant and Lord of ascendant) भी शुभ होकर बलवान स्थिति में तो व्यक्ति की आयु काफी लम्बी होती है अर्थात व्यक्ति चिरायु होता है.* :bloom: :partly_sunny:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *लम्बी आयु के संदर्भ मे माना जाता है कि अष्टम भाव में शुभ ग्रह (बुध, बृहस्पति या शुक्र) हो (Mercury, Jupiter and Venus) तो व्यक्ति लम्बे समय तक धरती का सुख प्राप्त करता है.

उपरोक्त भाव एवं ग्रह शुभ-अशुभ मिश्रित होने से व्यक्ति की आयु सामान्य होती है अर्थात मध्यम आयु का स्वामी होता है.यहां गौर तलब बात यह है कि जब बच्चे की आयु के सम्बन्ध में कुण्डली से विचार किया जाता है तो चन्द्र की स्थिति का भी आंकलन किया जाता है (Placement of Moon is also important to know the life sapn of child).

ज्योतिर्विद कहते हैं कि अष्टम भाव आयु स्थान होता है जो त्रिक भाव (Trik Bhava) कहलाता है.इस भाव में जो भी ग्रह होते हैं उस ग्रह की हानि होती है.इस विषय मे यह भी सिद्धान्त मान्य है कि इस भाव में शुभ ग्रह के होने से आयु की वृद्धि होती है.* :bloom:

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom: *मंगल, राहु और केतु जैसे पाप ग्रहों (Mars, Rahu and Ketu are malefic planets) के इस भाव मे होने से आयु पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ता है.इस स्थिति में व्यक्ति के दु्र्घटना एवं षडयन्त्र में फंसने की संभावना रहती है.

अष्टम भाव के पाप पीड़ित होने तथा अष्टमेश (Lord of eighth house) के कमजोर स्थिति में होने से आयु का क्षय होता है.यदि लग्न/लग्नेश भी कमजोर स्थिति में

 हों तो स्थिति में प्रतिकूलता आती है.इस विषय से सम्बन्धित परिणाम को जानने के लिए ग्रहों की दृष्टि का भी अवलोकन किया जाता है.

आयु के संदर्भ में अष्टम भाव या अष्टमेश (8th house and Lord of eighth house) पर शुभ ग्रह की दृष्टि आयु सम्बन्धी शुभ फल प्रदान करती है जबकि पाप ग्रह की दृष्टि आयु को कम करती है और मृत्यु की ओर ले जाती है.* :bloom: :partly_cloudy:

----------


## sushilnkt

*ग्रहों में शनि ग्रह का बलवान होना आयु की दृष्टि से अति महत्वपूर्ण है, क्योंकि शनि ग्रह अपने स्वभाव के अनुरूप जीवन के प्रारम्भिक अवस्था अर्थात बाल्यकाल में स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी एवं अन्य प्रकार की परेशानियां देता है परंतु जैसे जैसे आयु बढ़ती जाती है व्यक्ति के सुख में वृद्धि होती जाती है.

प्रश्न कुण्डली में अगर शनि कमजोर अथवा अशुभ स्थिति में (Saturn in the debilitated in prashna kundli) हो तो परिणाम इसके विपरीत होता है अर्थात व्यक्ति प्रारम्भिक काल में सुख प्राप्त करता है परंतु आयु बढ़ने के साथ ही साथ व्यक्ति की तकलीफें भी बढ़ती जाती हैं.

इस तरह हम ग्रहों की स्थिति को देखकर व्यक्ति की आयु एवं मृत्यु का आंकलन कर सकते हैं (Placement of planets determines the span of life).* :bloom:

----------


## MALLIKA

> *मल्लिका जी में आप की बात से सहमत तो हु और आप के बारे में हर भाव के बारे में लिख भी दू गा ....
> लेकिन आप ने ये नहीं बताया की आप को मेरी बात जो मेने आप के बारे में लिखी हे उसके बारे में तो कुछ बोले और 
> जब आप हर भाव के बारे में लिख दू तो उस पर अपनी व्याख्या दे सकती हे*



सुशिल जी सारी प्रतिक्रिया एक साथ मिले तो आपको अच्छा लगेगा !
आपके लिखे पर अभी केवल इतना कहूँगी !
जो आपने लिखा है उसमे से मेरे लाइफ की 60 % परसेंट बातें सही है !

----------


## raju143

मेरा नाम लक्ष्मी नारायण है |जन्मतिथि १४,०४, १९८३ ,समय १.०५ .५४ कृप्या आगे लाइफ केसा होगा ,जॉब बी नहीं है मेरी शादी कब होगा , मुझे क्या करना है और मुझे क्या नहीं करना चाहिए | कृप्या मुजको बताहिये |

----------


## MALLIKA

???????????????????


अभी तक कोई जानकारी नहीं ?

सुशील जी आपके अनुसार तो अभी तक कुछ पोस्ट हो जाना चाहिए था !
पर यहाँ सूत्र पर आने पर निराशा हाथ लगी !

----------


## sushilnkt

> ???????????????????
> 
> 
> अभी तक कोई जानकारी नहीं ?
> 
> सुशील जी आपके अनुसार तो अभी तक कुछ पोस्ट हो जाना चाहिए था !
> पर यहाँ सूत्र पर आने पर निराशा हाथ लगी !


*मल्लिका जी में आप को निरास नहीं करू गा लेकिन मेरे को ३ दिन का टाइम दो क्यों की महीने का लास्ट चल रहा हे जिस कारन और कंपनी में काम पूरा कर के देना होता हे अब में या तो काम कर लू या फिर आप के बारे में लिख दू में नेट का यूज ऑफिस में करता हु घर पर में घर काम और माँ - पिता की सेवा और कुछ भी नहीं इस लिए आप का में ३ दिन बाद लिख दू गा और आप को सूचित भी कर दुगा ... आप को में निरास नहीं करू गा आप के हर भाव के बारे में लिखू गा ....*  :bloom:

----------


## MALLIKA

> कृपया मेरी कुंडली की पूरी व्याख्या कर दे !
> सभी भावो के फल लिखे तथा लगन ,धन भाव , चतुर्थ भाव , पंचम भाव , सप्तम भाव , अष्टम भाव ,
> दशम भाव , एकादश भाव और द्वादश भाव के बारे में क्रम वार बताने की कृपा करे !
> 
> तथा उसके बाद मुझे अपनी कुंडली पर भी कुछ व्याख्या करने का मौका दे !
> 
> आपकी
> 
> " मल्लिका "





> नाम - प्रिया
> जन्म तारीख - 10-08-1984
> जन्म समय - 06:00 PM
> जन्म स्थान - लखनऊ !



मित्र आपने तो मेरे बारे में बताते-बताते काफी वक़्त लगा दिया !
यहाँ तक की कल मेरा बर्थडे भी आ गया !
पर आपका बारह भावो का फल नहीं आया !
क्या नाराज़ है मुझसे !

----------


## sushilnkt

> मित्र आपने तो मेरे बारे में बताते-बताते काफी वक़्त लगा दिया !
> यहाँ तक की कल मेरा बर्थडे भी आ गया !
> पर आपका बारह भावो का फल नहीं आया !
> क्या नाराज़ है मुझसे !


* नहीं में आप से नाराज नहीं हु ...
बस कुछ काय के चक्कर में आप का में फल नहीं देख 
पा रहा हु जब में देख लुगा तो आप को ...
इस के बारे में बता दुगा ...
आप का जीवन मगल्मय हो ...................
*

----------


## kolkata

नाम - ashish 
जन्म तारीख - 3-01-1982
जन्म समय - 00:35 am(2 aur 3 ke raat ko)
जन्म स्थान - sahibganj ,jharkhand.

main kya karoon jisse meri zindagi meri shanti aa jaye.aur main ek ladki se prem vivah karna chata hoon  kripya upay bataye jisse sab kuch shanti purn tarike se ho jaaye .
ladki ki details:
26-12-1982
time:8:10am
place :ranchi ,jahrkhand.

upkar ke intezar mein.
dhyanbad.

----------


## sushilnkt

> नाम - ashish 
> जन्म तारीख - 3-01-1982
> जन्म समय - 00:35 am(2 aur 3 ke raat ko)
> जन्म स्थान - sahibganj ,jharkhand.
> 
> main kya karoon jisse meri zindagi meri shanti aa jaye.aur main ek ladki se prem vivah karna chata hoon  kripya upay bataye jisse sab kuch shanti purn tarike se ho jaaye .
> ladki ki details:
> 26-12-1982
> time:8:10am
> ...


जी जरुर आपे बारे में जल्द ही आप को डिटेल मिल जाएगी ..

----------


## kolkata

> जी जरुर आपे बारे में जल्द ही आप को डिटेल मिल जाएगी ..


humse kya nazar hai malik tanik kripa kare humpar bhi....

----------


## kolkata

> जी जरुर आपे बारे में जल्द ही आप को डिटेल मिल जाएगी ..


gurudev kripa kab tak hogi...plzzzzzzzzzzz ...

----------


## anuk123456

Name : ANNU
DOB : 26/09/1986
Birth Time : 12:40 PM
POB : Allahabad

kripaya meri shadi aur naukri kr visahay me thoda bataye ........ mahan daya hogi

----------


## Raja44

अँक ज्योतिष मेरे हिसाब से इतना परफैक्ट नही बताता

----------


## sushilnkt

आप सब को जल्द से जल्द आगे 

इस सूत्र में बता या जाएगा जेसे ही में फ्री हो ता हु 
इस काय पर आगे काम करुगा

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री सुशिल जी आपने अति गम्भीर विषय को सरलतम ढंग से पेश करने के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद और रेपो कबूल करे l

----------

